# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون رقم 17 لسنة 1960 بإصدار قانون الإجراءات والمحاكمات الجزائية  الكويتى

## هيثم الفقى

المادة رقم 1 
لا يجوز توقيع عقوبة جزائية الا بعد محاكمة تجري وفقا للقواعد والاجراءات التي يقررها هذا القانون.

المادة رقم 2 
تتولى المحاكم الجزائية محاكمة المتهمين بإرتكاب الجنايات والجنح في الحدود المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، وطبقا للاجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه اما المخالفات فيعينها قانون خاص ، ويتولى هذا القانون الخاص بتنظيم المحاكم المختصة بنظرها وتحديد القواعد والاجراءات التي تتبع في المحاكمة.

المادة رقم 3 
المحاكم الجزائية على درجتين : 
ولا : محاكم الدرحة الاولى ، وهي محكمة الجنح ومحكمة الجنايات. 
انيا : المحاكم الاستئنافية ، وهي محكمة الجنح المستأنفة ومحكمة الاستئناف العليا.

المادة رقم 4 
تتألف محكمة الجنح من قاض واحد من قضاة المحكمة الكلية وتنظر في جميع قضايا الجنح التي ترفع اليها.

المادة رقم 5 
الحكم الصادر في جنحة بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز اربعين دينارا لا يجوز استئنافه من المحكوم عليه ويجوز استئنافه من المدعي. والحكم الصادر في جنحة بالبراءة يجوز استئنافه من المدعي. 
ما عدا ذلك من الاحكام الصدارة في الجنح تكون قابلة للاستئناف من المحكوم عليه ومن المدعي.

المادة رقم 6 
تنظر محكمة الجنح المستأنفة فيما يرفع اليها من استئناف الاحكام الصادرة في الجنح ، وتتألف هذه المحمة من ثلاثة من قضاة المحكمة الكلية.

المادة رقم 7 
تتألف محكمة الجنايات من ثلاثة من قضاة المحكمة الكلية ، وتنظر في جميع قضايا الجنايات التي ترفع اليها.

المادة رقم 8 
الاحكام الصادرة في الجنايات تكون جميعها قابلة للاستئناف من المحكوم عليه ومن النيابة العامة ، وينظر الاستئناف محكمة الاستئناف العليا في دائرتها الجزائية.

المادة رقم 9 
تتولى النيابة العامة سلطة التحقيق والتصرف والادعاء في الجنايات ويتولى سلطة التحقيق والتصرف والادعاء في الجنح محققون يعينون لهذا الغرض في دائرة الشرطة والامن العام ، وتثبت صفة المحقق ايضا لضباط الشرطة الذين يعينهم النظام الداخلي المنصوص عليه في المادة 38. 
مع هذا فإن للنيابة العامة ان تحيل اية جناية على المحققين او الضباط في دائرة الشرطة لتحقيقها كما ان لرئيس دائرة الشرطة والامن العام ان يعهد للنيابة العامة بالتحقيق والتصرف في اية جنحة اذا راي من ظروفها او اهميتها ما يتطلب ذلك.

المادة رقم 10 
للقضاة للنائب العام واعضاء النيابة العامة والمحققين ، اثناء مباشرة سلطاتهم المقررة في هذا القانون او في أي قانون آخر ، ان يستعينوا بالسلطة العامة في تنفيذها.

المادة رقم 11 
على جميع رجال السلطة العامة ان ينفذوا اوامر الجهات القضائية الصادرة طبقا لهذا القانون ولهم ان يستعملوا القوة في تنفيذها في حدود ما تقتضيه ضرورة العمل.

المادة رقم 12 
لا يجوز لمحقق او لاي شخص ذي سلطة قاضية ان يستخدم التعذيب او الاكراه للحصول على اقوال متهم او شاهد ، او لمنعه من تقرير ما يريد الادلاء به ، اثناء اجراءات المحاكمة او التحقيق او التحري ، وكل عمل من هذا القبيل يعاقب مرتككبه طبقا للنصوص المقررة في قانون الجزاء.

المادة رقم 13 
على كل فرد ان يقدم لرجال التحقيق ورجال القضاء ما يطلبونه من مساعدات ممكنة اثناء مباشرتهم سلطتهم القانونية في القبض على المتهمين او منهم من الهرب او منع ارتكاب الجرائم. 
اذا امتنع احد الافراد بغير عذر مقبول عن القيام بهذا العمل ، عوقب بالعقوبة المقررة لذلك في قانون الجزاء.

المادة رقم 14 
كل شخص شهد ارتكاب جريمة ، و علم بوقوعها ، عليه ان يبلغ بذلك فورا اقرب جهة من جهات الشرطة او التحقيق. 
يعاقب من امتنع عن التبليغ ، ممالاة منه للمتهمين ، بعقوبة الامتناع عن الشهادة ، ولا يجري هذا الحكم على زوج أي شخص له يد في ارتكاب هذه الجريمة او على اصوله او فروعه.

3.1.2 - الأمر بالحضور
(11 - 24)
المادة رقم 15 
للمحكمة او المحقق ان يطلب حضور أي شخص امامه اذا كان ذلك ضروريا للتحقيق الذي يقوم به ، ويكون ذلك بإعلانه بامر بالحضور.

المادة رقم 16 
يجب ان يكون اعلان الامر بالحضور محررا من نسختين ، موقعا عليه من رئيس المحكمة او المحقق ويعلن الامر بوساطة موظفي المحكمة او رجال الشرطة او أي موظف حكومي آخر يمنحه رئيس العدل هذا الحق.

المادة رقم 17 
يعلن الامر لشخص المكلف بالحضور اذا امكن ذلك ، وتسلم له صورة منه ، ويوقع على ظهر الصورة الاخرى بالتسلم. 
اذا لم يوجد المكلف بالحضور في محل اقامته ، فيكفي ان تسلم صورة الاعلان الى احد اقاربه الذكور البالغين القاطنين معه ، ويوقع المتسلم على الصورة الاخرى.

المادة رقم 18 
أ- اذا لم يكن ممكنا تسليم صورة الاعلان لشخص المكلف بالحضور او لاحد اقاربه المقيمين معه في محل اقامته لعدم وجود احد منهم او لرفضهم التسلم سلمت الصورة في اليوم ذاته لمسئول مخفر الشرطة او من يقوم مقامه الذي يقع في دائرته موطن المكلف بالحضور. 
على القائم بالاعلان ان يوجه الى المكلف بالحضور في موطنه خلال 24 ساعة من تسليم الصورة لمخفر الشرطة كتابا مسجلا بالبريد يخطره فيه ان الصورة سلمت لمخفر الشرطة وعليه ان يبين في حينه - في اصل الاعلان وصورته - جميع الخطوات التي اتخذها لاجراء الاعلان. 
- اذا لم يكن موطن المكلف بالحضور معلوما تسلم صورة الاعلان للنيابة العامة او الادعاء العام بحسب الاحوال. 
- يترتب البطلان على مخالفة احكام هذه المادة.

المادة رقم 19 
يجب على من قام بالاعلان ان يرد الى الآمر صورته الوقع عليها ممن تسلم الاعلان او الشهود ، وعليها اقرار موقع منه يبين فيه تاريخ الاعلان ومكانه وكيفتيه وكل ما حدث بشأنه مما يهم الآمر معرفته. 
يعد هذا الاقرار شهادة منه ، ويعتبر ما ورد به حجة في الاثبات الى ان يثبت ما يخالفه.

المادة رقم 20 
القواعد المتعلقة باعلان الامر بالحضور تسري على اعلان جميع الاوراق ، ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.

المادة رقم 21 
اذا تخلف من صدر له امر بالحضور عن الحضور في الموعد المحدد ، جاز اصدار الامر بالقبض عليه ، سواء كان متهما او شاكيا او شاهدا. ويجوز للمحقق ان يطلب من المحكمة المختصة ان تحكم بمعاقبته عن التخلف عن الحضور بعقوبة الامتناع عن الشهادة اذا كان شاهدا.

المادة رقم 22 
للمحكمة او المحقق ، متى حضر امامه شخص سواء من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على امر بالحضور ، وكان يرى لزوم استدعائه فيما بعد لمصلحة التحقيق ، ان يطلب منه توقيع تعهد بالحضور في موعد معين ، فإذا تخلف عن الحضور في هذا الموعد سرت عليه احكام المادة السابقة.

3.1.3 - الإجراءات الوقائية
(23 - 37)
المادة رقم 23 
الاجراءات الوقائية هي اوامر وضعها القانون لمنع وقوع الجرائم قبل ارتكابها ، تصدر من المحاكم طبقا للقواعد المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية ويقصد بهذه الاوامر لفت نظر شخص معين الى ما يحوم حول سلوكه من شكوك وما يقوم ضده من شبهات ، وتحذيره من الاستمرار في سلوكه المريب ، ودعوته الى تغيير مسلكه والالتزام بعدم مخالفة القانون. 
يترتب على مخالفة هذه الاوامر تشديد الجزاء على ارتكاب اية جريمة تقع في المدة المحددة للاجراء. 
لا تعتبر هذه الاجراءات عقوبات جنائية ، ولا يعتبر الشخص الذي تتخذ ضده مجرما ولا متهما. ولا تجوز معاملته اية معاملة استثنائية عدا ما ينص عليه في هذه الاجراءات.

المادة رقم 24 
يجوز للمحكمة عند اصدارها الحكم بالادانة على متهم في جناية او جنحة من شأنها الاخلال بالامن العام ، اذا تبين لها ان لديه اتجاهات اجرامية او ميولا عدوانية يخشى منها عودته الى الاجرام ، ان تأمر باتخاذ احد الاجراءات الوقائية الآتية : 
اولا : الزامه بتوقيع تعهد بدفع مبلغ معين اذا ارتكب جناية او جنحة في مدة معينة. 
ثانيا : الزامه بتوقيع هذا لتعهد وبأن يقدم كفيلا يضمن سداد المبلغ المعين. 
ثالثا : الزامه بتوقيع هذا التعهد وبأن يودع المبلغ المعين ضمانا لقيامه بتعهده وتحدد المحكمة مدة التعهد بحيث لا تزيد على سنتين.

المادة رقم 25 
يجوز للمحكمة ان تستعمل السلطة المخولة لها في المادة السابقة في حالة ما اذا اصدرت الحكم بالبراءة في الدعوى الاصلية ، وذلك اذا وجدت ان ظروف الحال تستلزم اتخاذ اجراء وقائي ازاء المتهم رغم عدم ادانته.

المادة رقم 26 
لرئيس الشرطة والامن العام ان يطلب من النيابة العامة تقديم طلب مستقل الى محكمة الجنايات لاستصدار امر باحد الاجراءات الوقائية المنصوص عليها في المادة 24 ضد الشخص الذي يثبت لديه ان في سلوكه وفي يموله ما ينذر بارتكاب الجرائم اذا توافر احد الشروط الآتية : 
- ان يكون قد اتهم اتهاما جديا بارتكاب احدى جرائم الاعتداء على النفس او على المال ولكن لم يحكم عليه بالعقوبة او لم ترفع عليه الدعوى لعدم كفاية الادلة. 
- ان يكون قد اتهم جديا بارتكاب احدى جرائم الاعتداء على النفس او على المال ولكن لم يحكم عليه بالعقوبة او لم ترفع عليه الدعوى لعدم كفاية الادلة. 
- ان يكون معلوما عنه بالشهرة العامة اعتياده على ارتكاب جرائم الاعتداء على النفس او على المال. 
- اذا لم يكن صاحب مهنة او عمل وليست لديه موارد مشروعة للعيش او كان قد عرف عنه بالشهرة العامة كسب المال بوسائل غير مشروعة.

المادة رقم 27 
الطلب المستقل باستصدار امر وقائي يقدم للمحكمة طبقا للاجراءات العادية لرفع الدعاوي ، ويقدم معه النائب العام اوراق التحريات التي تؤيده. وعلى المحكمة ان تسمع اقوال النيابة العامة والمدعي عليه ، وان تباشر الاجراءات اللازمة لتحقيق دفاع المدعي عليه قبل الموافقة على الطلب. 
للمحكمة ان ترفض الطلب دون تحقيق ، اذا تبين لها من الاطلاع على التحريات المقدمة لها عدم ضرورة التعهد.

المادة رقم 28 
الامر بتوقيع التعهد ينفذ في جلسة صدوره ، اما الامر بتقديم الكفيل الشخصي او بإيداع الضمان المالي فتمنح المحكمة الشخص مهلة لتنفيذه اذا طلب ذلك. 
تبدأ مدة التعهد من تاريخ توقيعه ، الا اذا كان المطلوب منه التعهد محبوسات فتبدأ من وقت انتهاء الحبس. 
يجب ان يكون التعهد مصحوبا بكفالة شخصية اذا كان المطلوب منه التعهد ناقص الاهلية.

المادة رقم 29 
مبلغ التعهد الذي يصدر الامر الوقائي بتوقيعه يجب الا يكون مبالغا فيه وتراعي في تقديره مقدرة المتعهد وحالته. 
لمن صدر الامر بالزامه بتقديم كفيل شخصي الحق دائما في طلب استبدال ايداع التأمين المالي بهذا الالتزام.

المادة رقم 30 
مبلغ التأمين المالي يبقى ملكا لمن دفعه الا ان يصدر حكم بمصادرته ويجب رد المبلغ الى من دفعه فورا عند انقضاء مدة التعهد ، الا اذا صدر منه قبل انقضاء هذه المدة ما يعتبر اخلالا بالتعهد. وفي هذه الحالة يجب على المحقق ان يقدم دون تأخير طلبا الى المحكمة التي امرت بالتعهد ، لكي تصدر قرارا باستمرار ايداع المبلغ حتى يفصل في التحقيق الجاري بشأن التهمة المنسوب الى المتعهد ، وينتهي اثر هذا القرار اذا تم هذا التحقيق دون ان يقدم المتهم الى المحاكمة ، او اذا تمت المحاكمة دون ان يصدر حكم بمصادرة المبلغ.

المادة رقم 31 
اذا رفض الشخص توقيع التعهد امام المحكمة التي امرت به ، او اذا امتنع عن تقديم الكفيل الشخصي او ايداع التأمين المالي في المهلة التي اعطتها له ووحدت المحكمة انه الا عذر له في هذا الامتناع ، فلها ان تلغي الامر بالتعهد وان تصدر بدلا منه امرا بوضع الشخص تحت رقابة الشرطة المدة التي تراها بحيث لا تزيد على المدة التي كانت مقررة للتعهد. 
ما اذا رأت المحكمة ان لدى الشخص اعذارا مقبولة ، فلها ان تعفيه من التعهد ، او ان تعدل شورطه حسبما تراه.

المادة رقم 32 
للشخص الذي صدر ضده امر وقائي ، اذا تغيرت الظروف التي استلزمته قبل انتهاء مدته ، ان يقدم تظلما للمحكمة التي اصدرته طالبا اعفاءه منه في المدة الباقية ، او تعديل شروطه بما يتفق مع الظروف الجديدة.

المادة رقم 33 
اذا ارتكب المتعهد جريمة يعاقب عليها بالحبس او بأشد من ذلك في مدة التعهد ، فللمحكمة التي تحكم بإدانته ، فضلا عن الحكم عليه بعقوبة مشددة عن هذه الجريمة ، ان تلزمه بدفع المبلغ المتعهد به او بمبلغ اقل ، وتسري على المبلغ الذي تلزمه بدفعه احكام الغرامة ، واذا وجد كفيل فإنه يكون ضمانا للوفاء بهذا المبلغ. 
ما اذا كان المتعهد قد اودع تأمينا ماليا ، فللمحكمة ان تأمر بمصادرته. كله او بعضه.

المادة رقم 34 
اذا لم يثبت على المتعهد ارتكاب جريمة يعاقب عليها بالحبس او بأشد من ذلك في مدة التعهد ، انقضى التعهد وانتهت آثاره.

المادة رقم 35 
لا يجوز اعادة الامر باجراء وقائي على من انتهت مدة تعهده ، الا اذا قام به سبب جديد يستوجب اتخاذ الاجراء الوقائي.

3.2 - التحريات والتحقيق الابتدائي
(36 - 144)
3.2.1 - التحريات والتحقيق الابتدائي
(36 - 97)
المادة رقم 36 
يجب على المحقق ان يقوم بالتحقيق في جميع الجنايات ، وله ان يقوم بالتحقيق في الجنح اذا وجد ان ظروفها او اهميتها تستلزم ذلك. وفيما عدا ما تقدم يكتفي ، في تقديم الدعوى الى المحكمة ، بتحريات رجال الشرطة ويقصد بالمحقق كل من ثبتت له هذه الصفة طبقا لاحكام المادة 9. 
يتبع في التحريات القواعد الآتي ذكرها ، وتكمل عند اللزوم بالنصوص الخاصة باجراءات المحاكمة.

المادة رقم 37 
يجوز في التحريات وفي التحقيق البحث عن الادلة المادية والشفوية المتعلقة بالجريمة بالوسائل التي نظمها هذا القانون ، كما يجوز الالتجاء الى اية وسيلة اخرى اذا لم تكن فيها مخالفة للآداب او اضرار بحريات الافراد وحقوقهم. 
اما الاجراءات التحفظية المقيدة لحرية المتهم فلا يجوزلا في التحريات ولا في التحقيق ، القيام بها الا في الحدود المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، وبالقدر الذي تستلزمه الضرورة.

المادة رقم 38 
يباشر المحققون اختصاصاتهم في التحقيق الابتدائي المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب وفقا للنظام الداخلي الذي يصدر به قرار من رئيس الشرطة والامن العام.

3.2.2 - التحريات بواسطة الشرطة
(39 - 111)
المادة رقم 39 
الشرطة هي الجهة الادارية بحفظ النظام ومنع الجرائم ، وتتولى الى جانب ذلك ، وطبقا لهذا القانون ، المهمات الآتية : 
اولا - اجر اء التحيات اللازمة للكشف عن الجرائم ومعرفة مرتكبيها وجمع كل ما يتعلق بها من معلومات لازمة. 
ثانيا - تنفيذ اوامر سلطات التحقيق والمحاكمة في كل ما يتعلق بالتحقيقات والمحاكمات. 
ثالثا - تولي من ثبت له من رجال الشرطة صفة المحقق للتحقيق في الاحوال التي ينص فيها القانون على ذلك.

المادة رقم 40 
تختص الشرطة بتلقي البلاغات عن جيمع الجرائم وعليها ان تقوم بفحصها وجمع المعلومات المتعلقة بها واثباتها في محضر التحري ، ويقيد ملخص البلاغ وتاريخه فورا في دفتر يعد لذلك بمركز الشرطة. 
اذا بلغ احد رجال الشرطة او علم بارتكاب جريمة فعليه ان يخطر فورا ، النيابة العامة في الجنايات ومحققي الشرطة في الجنح بوقوع الجريمة ، وان ينتقل الى المحل الذي وقع فيه الحادث للمحافظة عليه ، وضبط كل ما يتعلق بالجريمة ويفيد التحقيق وللقيام بالاجراءات التي تقتضيها الظروف ، وعليه ان يثبت جميع هذه الاجراءات في محضر التحري.

المادة رقم 41 
يجب على رجل الشرطة اثناء قيامه بالتحري ان يسمع اقوال المبلغين وله ان يستدعي الشهود ، ويسمع اقوالهم ، ويثبتها في محضره. ولكن لا يجوز له تحليفهم اليمين ، ولا الزامهم بالتوقيع على اقوالهم. 
يجب ان يثبت في محاضر التحري جميع الاعمال والاجراءات التي قامت بها الشرطة بشأن الحادث ، سواء ادت هذه الجراءات الى نتائج او لم تؤد.

المادة رقم 42 
يثبت رجل الشرطة اثناء تحرير محضر التحري ما يبديه المتهم من اقوال وما يتقدم به من دفاع. واذا كانت اقوال المتهم تتضمن اعترافا بارتكاب جريمة ، فلرجل الشرطة تدوينه مبدئيا في محضره ، ويحال المتهم الى المحقق لاستجوابه والتثبت من صحة هذا الاعتراف.

المادة رقم 43 
لرجل الشرطة ، اذا شهد ارتكاب جناية او جنحة ، او حضر الى محل الحادث والجريمة لا تزال مشهودة ، ان يقوم بتفتيش المتهم او مسكنه.

المادة رقم 44 
عند قيام احد رجال الشرطة بالتحري ، اذا وجد ان هناك ضرورة لاجراء تفتيش شخص او مسكن معين ، يجب عليه ان يعرض التحريات على المحقق. وللمحقق ، اذا تأكد من ان الضرورة تقتضي الاذن بالتفتيش ، ان يأذن له كتابة في اجرائه ، وعلى القائم بالتفتيش ان يعرض المحضر ونتيجة التفتيش على المحقق بعد انتهائه مباشرة. 
لرجل الشرطة حق ضبط المنقولات المتعلقة بالجريمة اثناء اجراء التفتيش او التحريات.

المادة رقم 45 
لرجال الشرطة عند قيامهم بالتحريات ، ان يستعملوا وسائل البحث والاستقصاء التي لا تضر بالافراد ولا تقيد حرياتهم ، وليس لاحدهم مباشرة اجراءات التحقيق الا اذا كانت له صفة المحقق بموجب القانون. 
يجوز للمحقق ان يصدر قرارا مكتوبا بندب احد رجال الشرطة لتحقيق قضية معينة او للقيام بعمل معين من اعمال التحقيق. وفي هذه الحالة يكون لرجل الشرطة المندوب سلطة المحقق بالنسبة الى تلك القضية او هذا العمل ، ويكون محضره محضر تحقيق.

المادة رقم 46 
محاضر التحري التي يحررها رجال الشرطة يجب عرضها على النيابة العامة او محققي الشرطة بحسب الاحوال للتصرف فيها ومباشرتها وعلى هؤلاء التأكد من استيفائها. 
لا يكون لهذه المحاضر حجية في الاثبات امام القضاء.

المادة رقم 47 
للمحقق ، عندما يصله بلاغ او محضر تحريات من الشرطة بشأن حادث معين ، ان يتصرف على احد الاوجه الاتية تبعا لما تقتضيه اهمية الجريمة وظروفها : 
اولا - ان ينتقل فورا الى محل الحادث لمباشرة التحقيق بنفسه او يباشره في أي مكان اخر. 
ثانيا - ان يصدر امرا بندب احد رجال الشرطة للقيام بالتحقيق. 
ثالثا - ان يأمر الشرطة بالاستمرار في تحرياتها اذا لم يجد داعيا لفتح التحقيق. 
رابعا - ان يرفع الدعوى الى المحكمة ضد المتهم وفقا للقواعد المقررة في المادة 102. 
خامسا - ان يصدر قرارا بحفظ الاوراق وفقا للقواعد المقررة في المادة 102.

3.2.3 - الإجراءات التحفظية
(48 - 135)
3.2.3.1 - القبض
(48 - 115)
المادة رقم 48 
القبض هو ضبط الشخص واحضاره ، ولو جبرا ، امام المحكمة او المحقق ن بموجب امر صادر منه ، او بغير امر ، في الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون. 
الامر القانوني بالقبض يجب ان يكون كتابة ، ويخول لمن وجه اليه سلطة القبض متى كان صحيحا موافقا للقانون. اما الامر الشفوي فلا يجوز تنفيذه الا بحضور الآمر وتحت مسئوليته.

المادة رقم 49 
لمن يقوم تنفيذ القبض ان يستعمل القوة التي تلزم لتنفيذه والتغلب على كل مقاومة من جانب المقبوض عليه او غيره ، على ان القوة الجائز استعمالها لا يصح ان تزيد على ما تستلزمه ضرورة منع المقاومة او الهرب ، ولا يجوز ان تودي الى قتل شخص الا اذا كان متهما في جريمة معاقب عليها بالاعدام او الحبس المؤبد.

المادة رقم 50 
لمن يقوم بتنفيذ القبض ان يدخل مسكن الشخص المطلوب القبض عليه للبحث عنه ، وله ان يدخل أي مسكن آخر لنفس الغرض ، اذا وجدت قرائن قوية على ان المتهم قد اختبأ فيه. 
على صاحب المسكن ، او من يوجد به ، ان يسمح بالدخول وان يقدم جميع التسهيلات المعقولة لاجراء البحث عن المطلوب القبض عليه ، واذا رفض او قاوم ، فلمن يقوم بتنفيذ القبض اقتحام المنزل او المسكن عنوة واستخدام القوة في الحدود المرسومة في المادة السابقة. واذا كان في المسكن نساء محجبات ، روعيت القواعد المقررة في المادة 86 في شأن تفتيش المساكن.

المادة رقم 51 
لمن يقوم بتنفيذ القبض ان يفتش المقبوض عليه مبدئيا لتجريده من الاسلحة وكل ما يحتمل ان يستعمله في المقاومة او في ايذاء نفسه او غيره ، وان يضبط هذه الاشياء ويسلمها مع المقبوض عليه الى الامر بالقبض. 
اذا عثر اثناء هذا التفتيش بصفة عرضية على اشياء متعلقة بالجريمة او تفيد في تحقيقها ، فعليه ان يضبطها ايضا وان يسلمها الى الآمر بالقبض. 
اذا كان المقبوض عليه امرأة ، وجب ان تقوم بتفتيشها امرأة.

3.2.3.2 - القبض بمعرفة الشرطة
(52 - 135)
المادة رقم 52 
لكل شرطي ان يستوقف أي شخص ويطلب منه بيانات عن اسمه وشخصيته ، اذا كان ذلك لازما للتحريات التي يقوم بها. 
للشرطي ان يطلب من الشخص ان يصحبه الى مركز الشرطة اذا رفض تقديم البيانات المطلوبة عن شخصيته او اذا قدم بيانات غير صحيحة ، او اذا كانت هناك قرائن جدية تدل على انه ارتكب جناية او جنحة.

المادة رقم 53 
يجوز لرجال الشرطة القبض على الاشخاص في الحالات الآتية : 
اولا : اذا صدر لهم امر كتابي صحيح بالقبض ممن يملك اصداره طبقا للقانون. 
ثانيا : اذا صدر لهم امر شفوى ممن يملكه فقاموا بتنفيذه في حضوره وتحت اشرافه. 
ثالثا : اذا طلب حضور شخص بوساطة الاعلان والنشر باعتباره هاربا طبقا للقواعد المقررة في هذا الشأن.

المادة رقم 54 
لرجال الشرطة حق البقض بدون امر على المتهمين الآتي ذكرهم : 
اولا : من اتهم في جناية وقامت على اتهامه ادلة قوية. 
ثانيا : من اتهم في جنحة من الجنح الآتية : مقاومة الموظفين العاملين اثناء قيامهم بوظيفتهم ، السرقة ، اخفاء الاشياء المسروقة ، النصب ، التعدي الشديد ، حمل السلاح المخالف للقانون. 
ثالثا : كل شخص يشتبه فيه اشتباها جديا انه كان مقبوضا عليه ثم هرب.

المادة رقم 55 
في غير الجرائم السابقة يجوز لرجال الشرطة القبض بدون امر على من اتهم بارتكاب جنحة يعاقب عليها بالحبس ، اذا تأيد هذا الاتهام بادلة جدية وتوافرت في المتهم احدى الحالات الآتية : 
اولا : اذا لم يكن له محل اقامة معروف ، او لم تكن لديه وسيلة مشروعة لكسب العيش. 
ثانيا : اذا تبين انه يتخذ الاحتياطات لاخفاء وجوده او وجدت دلائل قوية على انه يحاول الهرب. 
ثالثا : اذا طلب منه اعطاء اسمه وعنوانه فرفض او لم يقدم بيانا مقنعا عن شخصيته او اعطى اسما وعنوانا غير صحيحين ، او اذا طلب منه التوجه الى مركز الشرطة فرفض دون مبرر.

المادة رقم 56 
لرجال الشرطة حق القبض بدون امر على المتهمين في الجنح المشهودة.وتعتبر الجريمة مشهودة اذا ارتكبت في حضور رجل الشرطة ، او اذا حضر الى محل ارتكابها عقب ارتكابها ببرهة يسيرة وكانت آثارها ونتائجها لازالت قاطعة بقرب وقوعها.

المادة رقم 57 
لرجال الشرطة حق القبض في الحالتين الآتيتين : 
اولا : وجود شخص في حالة سكر بين ، اذا كان غير قادر على العناية بنفسه او كان خطرا على غيره. 
ثانيا : وجود تجمهر او مشادة او مشاحنة وقع فيها سباب او تهديد او تعد يكون جريمة ، او ينذر بالتطور الى اعتداء يكون جريمة لا يمكن منعها الا بالقبض.

المادة رقم 58 
للفرد العادي الحق في القبض على المتهم في الحالات الاتية : 
اولا : اذاا صدر اليه بذلك امر او تكليف من رجال القضاء او رجال التحقيق وفقا لنص المادة 13. 
ثانيا : اذا كان المتهم هاربا ومطلوبا القبض عليه واحضاره بوساطة الاعلان والنشر طبقا للقواعد المقررة في هذا الشأن. 
ثالثا : اذا كان المتهم قد قبض عليه قبضا قانونيا ولكنه فر ، فله ان يعيد القبض عليه. 
رابعا : اذا ضبط المتهم والجريمة مشهودة.

المادة رقم 59 
يجب على المسئول عن مركز الشرطة ان يثبت جميع حالات القبض بسجل المركز ، ويعين فيه وقت بدء القبض وسببه ووقت انتهائه وتبلغ قائمة بهذه الحالات الى مدير الشرطة والمحقق في مواعيد دورية تحددها اللوائح والاوامر ويشمل التسجيل والاخطار جميع حالات القبض ، بناء على امر او بدونه ، وسواء حصل القبض بمقرفة رجال الشرطة او بمعرفة الافراد.

المادة رقم 60 
يجب على رجال الشرطة اذا قبضوا على المتهم في الحالات السابقة او سلم اليهم مقبوضا عليه بمعرفة احد الافراد ، ان يسلموه الى المحقق. 
لا يجوز بأية حال ان يبقى المقبوض عليه محجوزا مدة تزيد على اربعة ايام دون امر كتابي من المحقق بحبسه احتياطيا.

المادة رقم 61 
يجوز للمحقق ان يخلى سبيل المتهم المقبوض عليه بتعهد او بدون تعهد ، اذا لم ير داعيا لحبسه ، اما اذا وجد ان الظروف تستلزم بقاءه محبوسا ، اصدر امره بحبسه احتياطيا.

3.2.3.3 - القبض بمعرفة المحقق
(62 - 68)
المادة رقم 62 
للمحقق ان يقبض او يأمر بالقبض على المتهم الذي قامت على اتهامه دلائل جدية ، وله حق القبض ايضا في جميع الحالات التي يثبت فيها هذا الحق لرجال الشرطة.

المادة رقم 63 
كل امر بالقبض يجب ان يكون مكتوبا ومؤرخا وموقعا عليه ممن اصدره مع بيان صفته ، ويبين فيه اسم المطلوب القبض عليه ومحل اقامته وكل ما يلزم لتعيينه ، وسبب الامر بالقبض. 
اذا لم ينفذ خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ صدوره فإنه يسقط ، ولا يجوز تنفيذه بعد ذلك الا اذا صدر امر كتابي بتجديده. 
على القائم بتنفيذ امر القبض ان يخطر به الشخص المطلوب القبض عليه ، وان يطلعه على نص الامر اذا طلب ذلك.

المادة رقم 64 
اذا وجه امر القبض الى رجال الشرطة دون تعيين ، فلكل واحد منهم ان يقوم بتنفيذه. واذا نص في الامر على تكليف شرطي معين بتنفيذه فعليه ان ينفذه بنفسه ، وليس له ان يكلف غيره بذلك الا عند الضرورة وبتحويل مكتوب في ذيل الامر وموقع عليه منه. 
يجوز الآمر ، في احوال الضرورة او الاستعجال ، ان يكلف بتتنفيذ امر القبض احد الموظفين العاملين من غير رجال الشرطة او احد الافراد ، ولا يجوز لهذا الشخص ان يحول الامر على غيره بحال من الاحوال. 
اذا وجه امر القبض الى اشخاص معينين متعددين ، جاز للجميع او لبعضهم او لاحدهم تنفيذه.

المادة رقم 65 
يجوز ان ينص في امر القبض على اخلاء سبيل المقبوض عليه اذا وقع تعهدا بالحضور مصحوبا بضمان يحدد في الامر. 
على المكلف بتنفيذ الامر ان يخلى سبيل المطلوب القبض عليه اذا قدم له التعهد بشروطه التي حددها الآمر ، ويرسل التعهد الى من اصدر الامر موقعا عليه ممن قام بالتنفيذ.

المادة رقم 66 
على من يقوم بتنفيذ الامر بالقبض ان يحضر المقبوض عليه امام الآمر بالقبض دون أي تأخير ، مع مراعاة احكام المادة السابقة والمادة 60.

المادة رقم 67 
اوامر القبض تكون نافذة في جيمع انحاء الكويت وتوابعها وعلى جميع السفن التي تحمل علم الكويت ، متى كانت صادرة من المحقق بشأن جريمة داخلة في اختصاصه ، ويجوز للمكلف بتنفيذ امر القبض ان يقبض على المتهم خارج دائرة اختصاصه المحلي ، على ان يعرضه على المحقق الذي ضبط في دائرة اختصاصه فور القبض عليه للتثبت من انه هو الشخص المطلوب القبض عليه. وللمحقق ان يرسل الامر بطريق البريد او بأية طريقة اخرى الى المحقق الذي يراد تنفيذ الامر في دائرة اختصاصه المحلي ، لكي يتولى تنفيذ الامر بنفسه او يكلف غيره بتنفيذه.

المادة رقم 68 
الاحكام الخاصة بالبيانات التي يتضمنها امر القبض ، ومدة سريانه ، واخطار صاحب الشأن به واطلاعه عليه ، ومن يقوم بتنفيذه ، وسريانه في جيمع انحاء الكويت وتوابعها وعلى جميع السفن التي تحمل علم الكويت ، تسري على اوامر الحبس واوامر التفتيش والاوامر الاخرى التي ينص عليها القانون.

3.2.3.4 - الحبس الاحتياطي
(69 - 74)
المادة رقم 69 
اذا رؤى ان مصلحة التحقيق تستوجب حبس المتهم احتياطيا لمنعه من الهرب او من التأثير في سير التحقيق ، جاز حبسه احتياطيا لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اسابيع من تاريخ القبض عليه. 
يجب عرض المتهم على رئيس المحكمة قبل انتهاء هذه المدة لتجديد الحبس الاحتياطي ، وامر رئيس المحكمة بتجديد الحبس تحدد فيه مدة الحبس بحيث لا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوما في كل مرة يطلب فيها تجديد الحبس.

المادة رقم 70 
اذا استمر المتهم محبوسا مدة ستة شهور من تاريخ القبض عليه ، لم يجز تجديد حبسه الا بأمر من المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى بناء على طلب المحقق ، وبعد سماع اقوال المتهم والاطلاع على ما تم في التحقيق. 
يكون امر المحكمة بالتجديد لمدة ثلاثين يوما كل مرة.

المادة رقم 71 
يجب ان تسمع اقوال المتهم قبل اصدار أي قرار بالحبس او بتجديده ، اما اذا صدر امر حبس ضد متهم هارب فإنه يجب ان تسمع اقواله قبل مضي اربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ القبض عليه.

المادة رقم 72 
للمحقق ، في أي وقت ، ان يصدر قرارا بالافراج عن المتهم المحبوس متى وجد ان حبسه لم يعد له مبرر ، وانه لا ضرر على التحقيق من اخلاء سبيله ، ولا يخشى هربه او اختفاؤه. 
يجب ان يكون الافراج بعد تقديم تعهد بالحضور مصحوب بكفالة او تأمين مالي في الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها بالاعدام او بالحبس المؤبد وفي غير هذه الجرائم يكون التعهد بالحضور مصحوبا بضمان او بدونه حسبما تقتضيه ظروف القضية.

المادة رقم 73 
اذا كان قرار الافراج مشروطا بتقديم كفيل او ايداع تأمين مالي ، فانه لا يكون نافذا الا في التاريخ الذي يوقع فيه الكفيل تعهده او الذي يودع فيه مبلغ التأمين ، اما اذا كان التعهد بدون ضمان ، فإن قرار الافراج ينفذ متى وقع المتهم التعهد. 
على من امر بالافراج بشرط التعهد بضمان او بدونه ، متى اصبح قرار الافراج نافذا ، ان يصدر الامر الى ضابط السجن الذي يوحد به المتهم لاخلاء سبيله. وعلى ضابط السجن ان يخلى سبيله فورا ، ما لم يكن محبوسا لسبب آخر ففي هذه الحالة يؤشر في الاوراق بذلك.

المادة رقم 74 
التعهد الذي يوقع عند الافراج عن المتهم المحبوس ينص فيه على التزامه بالحضور في الزمان والمكان الذين يبينهما المحقق ، وبمواظبته على ذلك كلما طلب منه الحضور ، وبأن يدفع مبلغ يعين في التعهد اذ اخل بهذا الالتزام. 
تسري على هذا التعهد الاحكام التي تسري على التعهد بالحضور بوجه عام.

3.2.4 - التحقيق الابتدائي
(75 - 144)
المادة رقم 75 
للمتهم وللمجني عليه الحق في حضور جميع اجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي ، ولكل منهما الحق في ان يستصحب معه محاميه ، وليس للمحامي ان يتكلم الا بإذن من المحقق ، واذا كان المتهم مقبوضا عليه او محبوسا ، وجب على المحقق احضاره اثناء التحقيق. 
يجوز للمحقق ، اذا اقتضت ضرورة التحقيق ذلك ان يأمر بجعله سريا.

3.2.5 - المعاينة والانتقال
(76 - 76)
المادة رقم 76 
ينتقل المحقق الى محل الحادث لمعاينته ووصف مكان ارتكاب الجريمة وآثارها وظروفها المادية ، كلما كان ذلك ممكنا ومفيدا للتحقيق. 
يجب على المحقق ان ينتقل الى محل الحادث فور علمه به ، كلما كانت الجريمة مما يجب عليه تحقيقه ، وكانت قد ابلغت له عقب ارتكابها بزمن قصير.

3.2.6 - الأمر بتقديم شيء
(77 - 77)
المادة رقم 77 
اذا توافرت لدى المحقق ادلة او قرائن على ان شخصا معينا يحوز اوراقا او امتعة او أي شئ آخر له علاقة بالجريمة التي يحقق فيها او يفيد في تحقيقها ، فإن له ان يصدر امرا بتكليف الحائز بستليم ذلك الشئ او تقديمه او تمكين المحقق من الاطلاع عليه ، بالطريقة التي يحددها ، وفي المكان والزمان المعينين في الامر الذي يصدره ، ويعلن الامر للمكلف بالطريقة التي يقع بها اعلان الامر بالحضور. 
اذا لم ينفذ المكلف بالامر الامر المعلن اليه في موعده ، جاز للمحقق ان يأمر بإجراء تفتيش او ضبط او أي عمل آخر من اعمال السلطة العامة لوضع يده على هذا الشئ لمصلحة التحقيق. 
اذا ثبت للمحقق ان الموجه اليه الامر قد امتنع عن تنفيذه بغير عذر مقبول ، او انه قام بأي عمل يقصد به تهريب ذلك الشئ او منع ضبطه ، جاز له ان يقدمه للمحكمة للحكم عليه بعقوبة الامتناع عن الشهادة اذا لم يكن متهما في القضية.

3.2.7 - التفتيش
(78 - 89)
المادة رقم 78 
للاشخاص ومساكنهم ورسائلهم حرمة ، وحرمة الشخص تحمي جسمه وملابسه وما يوجد معه من امتعة. وحرمة المسكن تشمل كل مكان مسور او محاط بأي حاجز ، مستعمل او معد للاستعمال كمأوى. وحرمة الرسالة تمنع الاطلاع على الرسائل البريدية او البرقية او الهاتفية اثناء نقلها او انتقالها من شخص الى آخر.

المادة رقم 79 
لا يجوز تفتيش الاشياء ذات الحرمة دون موافقة صاحب الشأن ، الا في الاحوال التي ينص عليها القانون ، وبالشروط المقررة فيه.

المادة رقم 80 
يجوز تفتيش الشخص او مسكنه او رسائله بمعرفة المحقق او بأمر منه ، لضبط الاشياء التي استعملت في الجريمة ، او نتجت عنها ، او تعلقت بها ، متى استلزمت ذلك ضرورة التحقيق ولم توجد وسيلة اخرى للحصول عليها.

المادة رقم 81 
تفتيش الشخص يقع بالبحث عما يكون بجسمه او ملابسه او امتعته التي معه عن آثار او اشياء متعلقة بالجريمة او لازمة للتحقيق فيها. وقد يستلزم تفتيش الشخص القبض عليه المدة اللازمة لاجراء التفتيش بما يستتبع هذا التفتيش من استعمال القوة في الحدود السابق بيانها في المادة 49.

المادة رقم 82 
تفتيش النساء يجب في جميع الاحوال ان تقوم به امرأة تندب لذلك بمعرفة المحقق ، وكذلك يكون شهوده من النساء.

المادة رقم 83 
تفتيش المساكن يكون بدخولها والبحث فيها عن شئ او اثر يفيد التحقيق او يلزم له ، وللقائم بتفتيش المسكن ان يبحث عن الاشياء المطلوب ضبطها في جميع اجزاء المسكن وملحقاته ومحتوياته.

المادة رقم 84 
اذا وجد اشخاص داخل المحل اثناء تفتيشه ، فللقائم بالتفتيش ان يضعهم تحت الحراسة اللازمة اذا خشى قيامهم بعرقلة التفتيش او تعطيله او مقاومته ، واذا قامت لديه قرائن جدية على ان احد هؤلاء الاشخاص يخفي في جسمه او ملابسه شيئا مما يدور البحث عنه ، فله ان يفتشه فورا.

المادة رقم 85 
تفتيش المساكن يجب ان يكون نهارا ، وبعد الاستئذان ممن يشغلون المكان ، ولا يجوز الدخول ليلا ، او بدون استئذان ، الا اذا كانت الجريمة مشهودة ، او اذا وجد المحقق ان ظروف الاستعجال تستوجب ذلك. 
يجب على صاحب المحل او شاغله ان يمكن القائم بالتفتيش من الدخول ، وان يسهل له مهمته ، فإذا رفض ذلك او قاوم دخوله ، جاز للقائم بالتفتيش ان يقتحم المسكن وان يستعمل وسائل القوة اللازمة للدخول ، ولو بكسر الابواب او التسلق او ما يماثل ذلك حسب ما تقتضيه ظروف الحال.

المادة رقم 86 
اذا كان في المسكن نساء محجبات ، ولم يكن الغرض من الدخول ضبطهن ولا تفتيشهن ، وجب على القائم بالتفتيش ان يراعى التقاليد المتبعة في معاملتهن ، وان يمكنهن من الاحتجاب او مغادرة المسكن ، وان يمنحهن التسهيلات اللازمة لذلك مما لا يضر مصلحة التفتيش ونتيجته.

المادة رقم 87 
تفتيش الرسائل يكون بضبطها والاطلاع عليها بالوسائل التي تتلاءم مع طبيعتها. 
لا يجوز للمحقق ان يندب غيره للاطلاع على الرسائل المكتوبة ، البريدية او البرقية ، بل يصدر امرا لمصلحة البريد ، او لاحد رجال الشرطة ، لضبط الرسالة المكتوبة وتسليمها له كما هي دون فضها او الاطلاع على ما فيها. 
يجوز للمحقق ان يستعين في فرز الرسائل المضبوطة او ترجمتها بكاتب التحقيق او احد رجال الشرطة او المترجمين ، على ان يكون ذلك كله بحضوره وتحت اشرافه. 
ما المحادثات الهاتفية فيجوز للمحقق ان يكلف احد رجال ادارة الهاتف او رجال الشرطة بالاستماع لها ، وتسجيلها لنقل صيفتها اليه. ويجب ان يتضمن الامر تحديدا واضحا للمكالمة او المكالمات المطلوب تسجيلها ، بحيث لا تستمر المراقبة او الاستماع مدة تزيد على ما تقتضيه ضرورة التحقيق.

المادة رقم 88 
للقائم بالتفتيش - سواء كان المحقق او غيره - ان يستعين بمن تلزم له معونتهم اثناء قيامه بتنفيذه ، سواء كانوا من رجال الشرطة العامة ، او الصناع او غيرهم من ذوي المهن ، او الخبراء ، بشرط ان يكون قيامهم بعملهم في حضور القائم بالتفتيش وتحت اشرافه ومسئوليته.

المادة رقم 89 
على القائم بالتفتيش ان يبحث عن الاشياء او الاثار التي صدر امر التفتيش بشأنها دون سواها. ولكن اذا ظهر له بصفة عرضية اشياء تعتبر حياتها جريمة ، او اشياء متعلقة بجريمة اخرى ، وجب عليه ان يضبطها ويثبتها في محضره ، ويعرض المحضر والاشياء المضبوطة على المحقق.

3.2.8 - ضبط الأشياء
(90 - 97)
المادة رقم 90 
الاموال المنقولة ، فيما عدا الرسائل ، لا تتمتع بالحرمة اذا لم تكن تابعة للمسكن او الشخص. واذا رأى المحقق لزومها للتحقيق في قضية معينة او لاتخاذ اجراء بشأنها ، فله ان يصدر امرا مستقلا بضبطها او ان يضبطها بنفسه.

المادة رقم 91 
الاشياء التي تضبط ، سواء عن طريق التفتيش او عن طريق الضبط المستقل طبقا للمادة السابقة ، يجب اثباتها في محضر يبين اوصفها وحالتها وكيفية ضبطها والمكان الذي عثر عليها فيه واقوال من ضبطت لديه او من يقوم مقامه بشأنها. 
توضع المضبوطات في احراز تتناسب مع حجمها وطبيعتها ، وتلصق عليها ورقة تبين تاريخ الضبط ومكانه وسببه والقضية المتعلقة بها وتوقيع من قام به. وتتم هذه الاجراءات قبل مغادرة المكان الذي حصل به الضبط ، كلما كان ذلك ممكنا. 
لمن ضبطت عنده الاشياء الحق في ان يأخذ بيانا بالمضبوطات ، موقعا عليها ممن اجراه ومن الشهود ان وجدوا.

المادة رقم 92 
الاشياء التي يطلع عليها المحقق ، سواء قدمها حائزها من تلقاء نفسه او تنفيذا لامر اصدره المحقق طبقا للمادة 77 يجوز للمحقق ان يصدر قرارا بضبطها ، متى وجد انها ضرورية للفصل في القضية التي يحقق فيها.

المادة رقم 93 
نفقات صيانة الاشياء المضبوطة تدفع من خزانة الدولة ، على ان يلزم بسدادها من يصدر الامر بتسليم المضبوطات اليه او من تلزمه المحكمة بذلك. 
اذا تبين للمحقق ان الاشياء المضبوطة معرضة للتلف ، او ان نفقات صيانتها باهظة اولا تتناسب مع قيمتها ، جاز له بيعها وايداع ثمنها في خزانة المحكمة ، ويحل الثمن محلها فيما يتعلق باحكام الضبط.

المادة رقم 94 
تبقى الاشياء التي صدر قرار بضبطها مضبوطة طالما كانت لازمة للتحقيق او للفصل في القضية. ولمن له اعتراض على ضبط الاشياء او على بقائها مضبوطة ، سواء كان المعترض هو من ضبط لديه هذا الشئ او كان شخصا آخر ، ان يرفع تظلما الى رئيس المحكمة الكلية او من يقوم مقامه. 
يفصل رئيس المحكمة في هذا الاعتراض بعد الاطلاع على اوراق التحقيق وسماع اقوال المتظلم.

المادة رقم 95 
اذا وجد المحقق ان الاشياء المضبوطة غير لازمة للتحقيق او للفصل في القضية ، فله ان يأمر بتسلميها فورا لمن ضبطت لديه او لمن يرى ان له الحق في حيازتها ، فإذا قام شك فيمن له حق الحيازة ، عرض المحقق الامر على رئيس المحكمة الكلية او من يقوم مقامه للفصل فيه. 
لرئيس المحكمة متى عرض عليه الامر ، بناء على طلب المحقق او بناء على تظلم من احد الافراد ، وبعد ان يسمع اقوال ذوي الشأن ان يأمر برد الشئ لصاحب الحق في حيازته ما لم يكن في ذلك مساس باصل الملكية او بالقضية التي يجري تحقيقها ، اما اذا وجد ان الفصل في هذه المسألة يقتضي التعرض للملكية او لموضوع القضية التي يجري بشأنها التحقيق ، فعليه ان يأمر بعرض المسألة على المحكمة المدنية المختصة او على محكمة الموضوع بحسب الاحوال.

المادة رقم 96 
اذا كان الشئ المصبوط لم يعرف له صاحب ولم يطالب به احد ، جاز للمحقق او للمحكمة ان تأمر بالاعلان عنه بالطريقة التي تراها ، وتطالب من يدعي حقا فيه بالحضور وتقديم ما يؤيد طلباته.

المادة رقم 97 
اذا لم تحكم محكمة الموضوع بمصادرة الاشياء المضبوطة او بردها الى شخص معين غير من ضبطت لديه ، وجب على المحقق بمجرد الفصل النهائي في القضية ان يأمر بتسليمها الى من ضبطت لديه. 
اذا لم يمكن تسليم الاشياء الى صاحب الحق فيها ، ولم يطالب بذلك احد في ظرف سنة واحدة من انتهاء القضية ، فإن هذه الاشياء تصبح ملطا للدولة.

3.2.9 - استجواب المتهم وسماع الشهود
(98 - 99)
المادة رقم 98 
اذا كان المتهم حاضرا ، فعلى المحقق قبل البدء في اجراءات التحقيق ان يسأله شفويا عن التهمة الموجهة اليه. 
إذا اعترف المتهم بارتكاب الجريمة ، في أي وقت ، اثبت اعترافه في محضر التحقيق فور صدوره ونوقش فيه تفصيليا. واذا انكر المتهم ، وجب استجوابه تفصيليا بعد سماع شهود الاثبات ، ويوقع المتهم على اقواله بعد تلاوتها عليه او يثبت في المحضر عجزه عن التوقيع او امتناعه عنه. 
للمتهم ان يرفض الكلام ، او ان يطلب تأجيل الاستجواب لحين حضور محاميه ، او لاي وقت آخر ، ولا يجوز تحليفه اليمين ، ولا استعمال أي وسائل الاغراء او الاكراه ضده. 
للمتهم في كل وقت ان يبدي ما لديه من دفاع ، وان يناقش شهود الاثبات ، وان يطلب سماع شهود نفي ، او اتخاذ أي اجراء من اجراءات التحقيق ، وتثبت طلباته ودفاعه في المحضر.

المادة رقم 99 
على المحقق ان يسمع شهود الاثبات ، سواء كان استدعاؤهم بمعرفته او بمعرفة الشاكي او كانوا قد حضروا من تلقاء انفسهم ، وان يسمع ايضا شهود النفي الذي يطلب المتهم سماعهم متى كانت لشهادتهم فائدة للتحقيق. 
له ان يناقش كل شاهد ، وللخصوم ايضا ان يناقشوا الشهود اذا كانت هذه المناقشة تفيد التحقيق. وللمحقق الكلمة النهائية في رفض أي شاهد لا فائدة من سماعه ، وكذلك في رفض توجيه أي سؤال غير منتج او لا علاقة له بموضوع التحقيق. 
يجب على كل شاهد الحضور كلما دعي لذلك بوجه رسمي ، وعليه ان يجيب على كل ما يوجه اليه من اسئلة ، وان يحلف اليمين ، وان يكون صادقا وامينا في اقواله.

3.2.10 - الخبراء
(100 - 101)
المادة رقم 100 
للمحقق ان يطلب من أي شخص له خبرة فنية في اية ناحية ، ابداء الرأي في مسألة متعلقة بالتحقيق ، بعد حلف اليمين.

المادة رقم 101 
يجب ان يقدم الخبير رأيه كتابة ، ولكل من الخصوم ان يقدم تقريرا من خبير آخر بصفة استشارية.

3.2.11 - التصرف في التحقيق
(102 - 104)
المادة رقم 102 
على المحقق بعد اتمام التحقيق ، اذا وجد ان هناك جريمة يجب تقديمها للمحاكمة ، وان الادلة ضد المتهم كافية ، ان يقدمه الى المحكمة المختصة لمحاكمته. 
اما اذا وجد ان المتهم لم يعرف ، او ان الادلة عليه غير كافية ، فله ان يصدر قرارا بحفظ التحقيق مؤقتا. ويصدر قرارا بحفظ التحقيق نهائيا اذا كانت الوقائع المنسوبة الى المتهم لا صحة لها او لا جريمة فيها. ويعلن قرار التصرف في التحقيق في الحالتين للخصوم. 
لا تثبت سلطة التصرف هذه ، بالنسبة الى الجنايات ، للمحقق الا اذا كان من اعضاء النيابة العامة. ويحدد النائب العام بقرار منه السلطة التي يخولها في هذا الصدد لاعضاء النيابة العامة على مختلف درجاتهم.

المادة رقم 103 
قرار حفظ التحقيق يترتب عليه وقف السير في الدعوى ووقف التحقيق الى ان تظهر ادلة جديدة تستوجب اعادة فتح التحقيق واكماله.

المادة رقم 104 
لرئيس الشرطة والامن العام ان يصدر قرارا بحفظ التحقيق نهائيا ولو كانت هناك جريمة وكانت الادلة كافية اذا وجد في تفاهة الجريمة او في ظروفها ما يبرر هذا التصرف.

المادة رقم 104 مكرر 1
يجوز للمجني عليه في جناية او جنحة ولاي من ورثته وان لم يدع مدنيا التظلم من قرارات الحفظ المشار اليها في المواد السابقة ، خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ اعلانه او علمه بقرار الحفظ ، وذلك امام محكمة الجنايات او محكمة الجنح المستأنفة بحسب الاحوال. 
تفصل المحكمة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة في التظلم خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تقديمه بقرار لا يقبل الطعن فيه بأي طريق ، ولها قبل اصدار قرارها سماع اقوال من ترى لزوم سماع اقواله او تكليف جهة التحقيق المختصة باستيفاء أي نقص في التحقيق او استكمال الاوراق. 
في حالة قبول التظلم موضوعا تقدم القضية الى المحكمة المختصة خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ اعادة الاوراق الى الجهة التي اصدرت القرار المتظلم منه. 
في جميع الاحوال يكون القرار الصادر في التظلم مسببا.

3.3 - المحاكمة
(105 - 222)
3.3.1 - الخصوم
(105 - 148)
المادة رقم 105 
تتولى النيابة العامة مباشرة الدعوى الجزائية بطلب توقيع العقوبة على المتهمين بالجنايات وفقا للاجراءات وطبقا للشروط المنصوص عليه افي هذا القانون. 
يتولى المحققون مباشرة الدعوى الجزائية بطلب توقيع العقوبة على المتهمين في الجنح التي تولوا التحقيق والتصرف فيها وفقا للمادة التاسعة.

المادة رقم 106 
يتولى المحققون مباشرة الدعوى بطلب توقيع العقوبة على المتهمين في جميع الجرائم التي يملكون فيها سلطة التحقيق والتصرف والادعاء وفقا للفقرة الثانية 9 وذلك طبقا للشروط والاجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.

المادة رقم 107 
يتولى اجراءات الاتهام في الدعوى الجزائية من باشر التحقيق والتصرف.

المادة رقم 108 
المادة ملغاة بالمادة الرابعة من المرسوم بالقانون رقم 23 لسنة 1990 بشأن تنظيم القضاء.

المادة رقم 109 
لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجزائية الا بناء على شكوى المجني عليه في الجرائم الآتية : 
اولا - جرائم السب والقذف وافشاء الاسرار. 
ثانيا - جريمة الزنا. 
ثالثا - جرائم خطف الاناث. 
رابعا - جرائم السرقة والابتزاز والنصب وخيانة الامانة ، اذا كان المجني عليه من اصول الجاني او فروعه او كان زوجه. 
اذا كان المجني عليه قاصرا ، كان لوليه الشرعي ان يقدم الشكوى نيابة عنه ، فإذا تعذر ذلك حل النائب العام محل الولي في هذا الصدد.

المادة رقم 110 
لمن صدر منه الاذن او الشكوى حق العدول عن ذلك ، ويعتبر العدول عفوا خاصا عن المتهم وتسري عليه احكامه.

المادة رقم 111 
يجوز لكل من اصابه ضرر بسبب الجريمة ان يرفع دعوى بحقه المدني امام المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى الجزائية ، في اية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى الى ان تتم المرافعة ، ويكون له في هذه الحالة صفة المدعي المنضز في الدعوى الجزائية اذا كان غيره هو الذي رفعها. 
يجوز للمدعي المدني ان يطالب بحقه اثناء التحقيق الابتدائي بطلب يقدمه للمحقق ، ويعامل كطرف مدع اثناء التحقيق.

المادة رقم 112 
يجوز للمدعي بحقوق مدنية ان يدخل المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية في الدعوى التي يرفعها امام المحكمة الجزائية او في التحقيق الابتدائي ، ويجوز للمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية ان يتدخل من تلقاء نفسه في الاجراءات الجزائية في مرحلة المحاكمة او في مرحلة التحقيق ، ولو لم يكن هناك ادعاء مدني. 
يعتبر المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية ، في الحالتين ، خصما منضما للمتهم في الدعوى الجزائية.

المادة رقم 113 
تفصل المحكمة الجزائية في نفس الحكم الذي تصدره في الدعوى الجزائية في طلبات التعويض المقدمة لها من الخصوم. 
لكن للمحكمة الجزائية ، اذا وجدت ان الحكم في الدعوى المدنية مع الدعوى الجزائية يترتب عليه تأخير الفصل في الدعوى الجزائية ان تفصل بين الدعويين وتحكم في الدعوى الجزائية وحدها ، وتؤجل النظر في الدعوى المدنية الى جلسة اخرى ، او تحيلها الى المحكمة المدنية المختصة.

المادة رقم 114 
كل مدع بحق مدني امام القضاء الجزائي له ، في اية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ، ان ينزل عن دعواه المدنية امام القضاء الجزائي. ولا يؤثر هذا النزول في حقه في رفع دعواه امام القضاء المدني ، الا اذا صرح عند الترك بنزوله عن الحق المدني. كما ان ترك المدعي المدني لدعواه لا يؤثر في حقوق المتهم او المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية قبله ، ولا يمنع المحكمة من ان تقضي عليه بالمصروفات اذا رأت ذلك. 
تخلف المدعي المدني عن الحضور بدون عذر يجيز للمحكمة ان تقضي باعتباره نازلا عن دعواه.

المادة رقم 115 
يجوز للمحكمة ، اذا ادانت المتهم ، ان تلزمه من تلقاء نفسها بدفع تعويض عن الاضرار التي ترتبت على الجريمة ، اذا تعهد المحكوم له بالا يطالب بأي تعويض آخر عن الجريمة ذاتها. 
للمحكمة ، بناء على طلب المحكوم عليه ، ان تأمر باداء التعويض على اقساط. واذا لم يدفع المحكوم عليه مبلغ التعويض ، ولم يتيسر التنفيذ به على ماله ، جاز للمحكمة ، اذا تبين لها قدرته على الدفع ، ان تأمر ، بناء على طلب المحكوم له ، باخضاعه للاكراه البدني مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر ، دون ان تبرأ ذمته من التعويض اطلاقا. واذ طلب تشغيله بدلا من اخضاعه للاكراه البدني ، اعطى المحكوم له ريع العمل ، وبرئت ذمة المحكوم عليه من التعويض بمقدار المبلغ اعطى للمحكوم له.

المادة رقم 116 
للمتهم ان يطلب من المحكمة ان تقضي له بتعويض مدني عن الضرر الذي اصابه بسبب توجيه اتهام كيدي او اتهام مبني على خفة وتهور من جانب المبلغ او المجني عليه. ويقدم هذا الطلب باعلان رسمي او بتوجيهه في الجلسة. ويجوز للمحكمة ان تفصل فيه في نفس الحكم الصادر في الدعوى الجزائية الاصلية ، كما يجوز لها ، اذا وجدت انه يستلزم تحقيقات خاصة قد تؤخر الفصل في الدعوى الجزائية ، ان تؤجل الحكم فيه الى جلسة اخرى. 
للمحكمة الجزائية ان تقضي بالتعويض للمتهم على من تحكم بادانته في جريمة شهادة الزور او البلاغ الكاذب ، بناء على طلب المتهم او بدون طلب منه ، ويحب ان يكون ذلك مع الحكم الجزائي.

المادة رقم 117 
يجوز للمحكمة او لرئيس المحكمة الكلية اثناء التحقيق الابتدائي ، بناء على طلب النيابة العامة ، ان يعين وصيا بالخصومة يمثل المجني عليه او المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية اذا لم يكن له من يمثله ، او كانت مصلحته تتعارض مع مصلحة من يمثله.

المادة رقم 118 
اذا تبين ان المتهم ، بعد احالته على طبيب شرعي ، مجنون او معتوه او مصاب بمرض عقلي يجعله غير قادر على الدفاع عن نفسه ، وجب على المحكمة ، او المحقق في التحقيق الابتدائي ، ان يأمر بوقف السير في اجراءات الدعوى حتى يعود الى المتهم رشده ويستطيع الدفاع عن نفسه. 
ما اذا تبين للمحكمة ان الجنون سابق على ارتكاب الجريمة او معاصر لها ، وانه يترتب عليه انعدام مسئولية المتهم ، فعليها ان تفصل في الدعوى دون حاجة لوقفها. ولها كذلك ان تكم في الدعوى بالبراءة لأي سبب اذا كان سبب البراءة ظاهرا للمحكمة دون حاجة لدفاع المتهم. 
لها في جميع الاحوال ان تحيل المتهم الى الجهة الادارية لايداعه بالمؤسسة المخصصة للامراض العقلية ، او ان تسلمه لاحد اقاربه للمحافظة عليه والعناية به ، وان تأمر باعتباره تحت التحفظ بالطريقة التي تراها مناسبة.

المادة رقم 119 
اذا رفعت الدعوى الجزائية على الصغير ، وجب على المحكمة او المحقق ان تأمر وليه او وصيه او من يقوم برعايته بالحضور معه في جميع الاجراءات ليساعده في الدفاع عن نفسه ، ولها عند الضرورة ان تعين له وصيا بالخصومة.

المادة رقم 120 
للمتهم في جناية الحق في ان يوكل من يدافع عنه ، وعلى المحكمة ان تنتدب من المحامين من يقوم بهذه المهمة اذا لم يوكل المتهم احدا. 
للمتهم في جنحة ، ولغيره من الخصوم ، الحق دائما في توكيل من يحضر معه.

المادة رقم 121 
يجب حضور المتهم بنفسه في جميع اجراءات المحاكمة. على انه يجوز له ان يكتفي بحضور وكيله اذا كانت عقوبة الجريمة الحبس الذي لا يزيد على سنة او الغرامة فقط ، وذلك ما لم تأمر المحكمة بحضوره شخصيا. كذلك يجوز للمحكمة ان تكتفي بحضور الوكيل وتعفي المتهم من الحضور بشخصه اذا كانت الجريمة جنحة. 
اما غير المتهم من الخصوم فلهم ان ينيبوا عنهم وكلاءهم في الحضور. على ان للمحكمة ان تأمر في أي وقت بحضورهم باشخاصهم ، اذا كان في ذلك مصلحة للتحقيق.

المادة رقم 122 
اذا تخلف المتهم عن الحضور بنفسه او بكيل عنه في الاحوال التي يجوز فيها ذلك ، فعلى المحكمة ان تتأكد من انه اعلن اعلانا صحيحا في موعد مناسب ، ولها ان تؤجل نظر الدعوى الى جلسة اخرى وتأمر باعادة اعلانه. 
اذا تأكدت من ان المتهم يصر على عدم الحضور بغير عذر مقبول ، ولم تر ضرورة اصدار امر بالقبض عليه ، او تأكدت من انه هارب وليس من المنتظر امكان القبض عليه في وقت مناسب ، فلها ان تأمر بنظر الدعوى في غيبته وان تصدر حكما غيابيا فيها.

المادة رقم 123 
يعتبر المتهم هاربا في الاحوال الآتية : 
اولا - اذا كان قد قبض عليه او حبس ، ثم فر من القبض او الحبس. 
ثانيا - اذا كان قد صدر امر قانوني صحيح بالقبض عليه ، ولكن لم يمكن تنفيذه ، وتوافرت لدى الآمر قرائن قوية على ان المطلوب القبض عليه قد اخفى نفسه. 
ثالثا - اذا كان قد صدر امر قانوني صحيح بالقبض عليه ، ولكن لم يمكن تنفيذه ، ولم يكن من المحتمل امكان ذلك فيما بعد ، لان المتهم ليس له محل اقامة معروف في الكويت.

المادة رقم 124 
للمحكمة الجزائية المختصة بنظر الدعوى ، في حالة هرب المتهم ، ان تأمر باعلان هربه. وينشر الاعلان في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويلصق في امكنة بارزة في الجهة التي يقيم فيها وفي مكان بارز من محل سكنه او عمله وفي أي مكان آخر يرى نشره فيه.

المادة رقم 125 
الاعلان عن المتهم الهارب يتضمن امرا له بالحضور في الموعد المحدد فيه ، ويجب الا يقل هذا الموعد عن شهر من تاريخ نشر الاعلان او لصقه ويعتبر اعلان امرا بالقبض ، ويجوز لكل فرد ان يقوم بتنفيذه. 
متى حضر المتهم المعلن عن هروبه او قبض عليه ، سواء قبل المدة المحددة في الاعلان او بعدها ، اعتبر الاعلان منتهي الاثر.

المادة رقم 126 
للمحكمة في أي وقت بعد الاعلان عن المتهم الهارب ، ان تصدر امرا بالحجز على جزء من ماله وتعيين حارس على المال المحجوز ، وتختار الحارس من اقارب المتهم المؤتمنين او الموظفين العامين او غيرهم من ذوي الامانة.

المادة رقم 127 
اذا لم يحضر المتهم الهارب في الميعاد المحدد للاعلان عن هربه ، جاز للمحكمة ان تأمر ببيع ماله المحجوز ، ويودع الثمن خزانة المحكمة ، ولا يجوز الامر ببيع هذا المال الا بعد انقضاء سنة من تاريخ الحجز.

المادة رقم 128 
اذا حضر المتهم الهارب او قبض عليه خلال سنة من تاريخ الحجز على المال ، واثبت انه لم يخف نفسه ولم يعلم بالاعلان ليتسنى له الحضور في الميعاد المحدد ، ردت اليه المحكمة ما حجز من ماله. 
في الاحوال الاخرى يكون للمحكمة ان تقضي بمصادرة المال المحجوز ، كله او بعضه ، او الثمن المتحصل منه.

3.3.2 - تقديم الدعاوى ونظام الجلسات
(129 - 153)
المادة رقم 129 
تفصل المحاكم في الدعاوي التي ترفع اليها من النيابة العامة او المحقق. 
لا يجوز للمحاكم ان تنظر دعوى لم ترفع اليها بالطريق القانوني المشار اليه الا في الاحوال الاستثنائية التي ينص عليها القانون.

المادة رقم 130 
ترفع الدعوى الجزائية الى المحكمة المختصة بصحيفة اتهام تحتوي الى جانب البيانات الواجب ذكرها في كل ورقة من اوراق المرافعات ، على البيانات الاتية : 
- تعيين المدعي ببيان اسمه وصفته. 
- تعيين المتهم ، ويكون ذلك عادة بذكر الاسم والسن ومحل الاقامة وغير ذلك من البيانات التي تكون ضرورية لتعيين الشخص. 
- بيان الجريمة موضوع الدعوى ، بذكر الافعال المنسوب صدورها الى المتهم من حيث طبيعتها ، وزمانها ، ومكانها وظروفها وكيفية ارتكابها ، ونتائجها ، وغير ذلك مما يكون ضررويا لتعيين الجريمة. 
- الوصف القانوني للجريمة ، وذلك بذكر المواد القانونية التي تنطبق عليها ، والاسم الذي يطلقه القانون عليها ان وجد ، مع ذكر ما يرتبط بها من ظروف مشددة او وقائع مكونة لجرائم اخرى. 
- بيان الادلة على وقوع الجريمة ونسبتها الى المتهم ، بذكر اسماء الشهود او القرائن المادية او الاشياء المضبوطة ، مع الاشارة الى اجراءات الشرطة او المحققين بشأن هذه الدعوى وما انتهت اليه وقت رفع الدعوى. 
لا يعتبر اغفال أي من هذه البيانات او الخطأ فيه جوهريا ، الا اذا كان من شأنه تضليل المتهم تضليلا تختل معه الاغراض التي توخاها القانون من ذكر هذه البيانات.

المادة رقم 131 
تقدم صحيفة الاتهام الى رئيس المحكمة المختصة ، ويأمر الرئيس بتحديد جلسة لنظر الدعوى واعلان المتهم بصحيفة الاتهام ، وتكليفه هو وسائر الخصوم وجميع الشهود الذين يرى لزوم استدعائهم ، سواء استشهد بهم المدعي في التحقيق الابتدائي او استشهد بهم المتهم ، بالحضور في الجلسة المحددة.

المادة رقم 132 
لا تتقيد المحكمة بالوصف الوارد في صحيفة الاتهام ، بل يجب ان تعطي للفعل الذي يثبت التحقيق ان المتهم قد ارتكبه الوصف الذي يستحقه في نظر القانون ، ولو كان مخالف للوصف الوارد في الاتهام ، واذا تعددت اوصافه فانها تطبق عليه عقوبة وصف واحد ، هو الوصف الاشد.

المادة رقم 133 
للمحكمة ان تأذن للمدعي في ان يدخل تعديلا في صحيفة الاتهام في أي وقت ، بشرط ان يكون ذلك في مواجهة المتهم او باعلانه به ، ويجب ان يعطي المتهم فرصة كافية لاعداد دفاعه بشأن هذا التعديل وفقا لاحكام المادة التالية.

المادة رقم 134 
اذا تبين للمحكمة من التحقيق ما يستدعي تعديل وصف التهمة بتطبيق مادة من مواد القانون غير المادة المطلوبة ، او تعديل التهمة بزيادة بعض الوقائع اليها او تغيير بعض عناصرها ، او ادخال متهم او متهمين آخرين ، فللمحكمة ان تنبه جميع الخصوم الى ذلك ، وتأمر المدعي بالقيام بما يستدعيه التعديل من اجراءات ، وتجري جميع اجراءات التحقيق التي يستدعيها هذا التعديل. 
للمتهم ان يطلب تأجيل نظر الدعوى لاعداد دفعه ، وعلى المحكمة ان تجيب طلبه اذا كان التعديل قد شمل وقائع جديدة.

المادة رقم 135 
ترفع الى محكمة الجنايات قضايا الجنح المرتبطة بقضايا الجنايات المنظورة امامها ، فاذا رأت ان مصلحة العدالة تستوجب نظر قضية الجنحة فصلت في القضيتين معا ، والا احالت قضية الجنحة الى محكمة الجنح.

المادة رقم 136 
جلسات المحاكم علنية ، ويجوز للمحكمة استثناء ان تنظر قضية في جلسة سرية اذا كان ذلك ضروريا لظهور الحقيقة او مراعاة للنظام العام والآداب العامة. ويكون النطق بالحكم في جلسة علنية دائما.

المادة رقم 137 
يجب ان يحضر جلسات المحكمة كاتب يتولى تحرير محضر الجلسة تحت اشراف رئيس المجلسة ، ويبين في المحضر اسماء القضاة المكونين لهيئة المحكمة ، ومكان انعقاد الجلسة ، وتاريخ الجلسة وساعتها ، والخصوم الحاضرون ووكلاؤهم وجميع الاجراءات التي تتم في الجلسة ، والشهادات التي تسمع بها ، واقوال الخصوم وطلباتهم ، وملخص مرافعاتهم ، ويوقع رئيس الجلسة والكاتب على المحضر.

المادة رقم 138 
ضبط الجلسة وادارتها منوطان برئيسها ، وله ان يخرج من قاعة الجلسة من يخل بنظامها او يترتب على وجوده أي ضرر لاجراءات المحاكمة او التحقيق. 
ان لم يتمثل ، كان للمحكمة ان تقضي على الفور بحبسه اربعا وعشرين ساعة او بتغريمه عشرين روبية ، ويكون حكمها بذلك غير جائز الاستئناف. 
يجوز للمحكمة ان تقضي فورا على كل من امتنع عن تنفيذ اوامرها بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على اسبوع او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة روبية. 
للمحكمة ، الى ما قبل انتهاء الجلسة ، ان ترجع عن الحكم الذي اصدرته بناء على الفقرتين السابقتين ، اذا قدم المتهم لها اعتذاره او اقم بما طلب منه.

المادة رقم 139 
للمحكمة ان تحاكم من تقع منه اثناء انعقادها جريمة تعد على هيئتها او على احد اعضائها او على احد الموظفين في المحكمة ، وتحكم عليه فورا بالعقوبة. 
لها ايضا ان تحاكم من شهد زورا في الجلسة ، او امتنع عن تأدية الشهادة ، وتقضي عليه بالعقوبة المقررة. 
يتولى الادعاء في هذه الجرائم النيابة العامة او أي شخص آخر تكلفه المحكمة بذلك ، وتسير اجراءات المحكمة ، فيما عدا ذلك ، طبقا للقواعد العادية.

المادة رقم 140 
اذا وقعت في الجلسة جريمة غير الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين ، فللمحكمة اذا لم تر احالة القضية الى الجهة المختصة بالتحقيق ان توجه التهمة الى من ارتكبها ، وان تأمر بالقبض عليه او حبسه ، وان تحقق الحادث وتسمع الشهود ، ثم تامر باحالة المتهم ، مفرجا عنه مع تعهد بالحضور بضمان او بدون ضمان ، او مقبوضا عليه ، او محبوسا على حسب الاحوال ، ومعه المحضر الذي حررته ، الى المحكمة المختصة بمحاكمته ، او الى نفس المحكمة اذا كانت هي المختصة ولكن في جلسة اخرى.

المادة رقم 141 
للخصوم ووكلائهم حق حضور جلسات المحاكمة دائما ولو كانت سرية ، ولا يجوز اخراج احد منهم الا اذا صدر منه ما يعتبر اخلالا بهيبة المحكمة او نظام الجلسة او تعطيلا للاجراءات ، ويجب الا يطول ابعاد الخصم عن الجلسة مدة تزيد على ما تقتضيه الضرورة.

المادة رقم 142 
للمحكمة في أي وقت ان تأمر بحضور أي شخص امامها ، سواد كان متهما او غير متهم ، اذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك ، ولها ان تأمر بالقبض على المتهم واحضاره اذا وجدت ان ظروف القضية تستلزم ذلك. 
اذا تخلف الشاهد عن الحضور رغم تكليفه رسميا بالحضور في موعد مناسب ، دون ابداء عذر مقبول فللمحكمة ان تأمر باحضاره.

المادة رقم 143 
اذا وجدت المحكمة بسبب غياب المتهم او احد الخصوم او احد الشهود او لاي سبب آخر ، ضرورة ارجاء نظر القضية او تأجيلها الى جلسة او جلسات اخرى ، فلها ان تأمر بذلك وعليها ان تنبه على الخصوم والشهود الحاضرين وان تعلن الغائبين. 
للمحكمة في كل وقت ان تأخذ تعهدا بضمان وبدون ضمان على الخصوم او الشهود بالحضور في الوقت الذي تعينه. 
لها ان تأمر بحبس المتهم او تجديد حبسه او الافراج عنه ، طبقا للقواعد المنصوص عليها في المادة التالية.

المادة رقم 144 
للمحكمة ان تأمر بحبس المتهم احتياطيا على ذمة الجريمة اثناء المحاكمة اذا كانت الجريمة مما يعاقب عليها بالحبس ، ولها ان تأمر بتجديد حبسه بعد انتهاء مدته ، سواء كانت هي التي امرت بحبسه او كان القرار صادرا من الجهة التي احالت اليها القضية. 
امر الحبس او تجديد الحبس الصادر من المحكمة يكون لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوما ، ويجب سماع اقوال المتهم قبل صدوره. 
للمحكمة في كل وقت ان تأمر باعادة حبس أي متهم صدر امر بالافراج عنه متى وجدت في ذلك مصلحة للدعوى.

المادة رقم 145 
للمحكمة ان تصدر الامر بالافراج عن المتهم المحبوس اذا تبين لها ان الافراج لا يترتب عليه أي ضرر بسير التحقيق ، وانه ليست هناك احتمالات جدية لهرب المتهم. 
يكون الافراج بناء على تعهد كتابي من المتهم بالحضور كلما طلب منه ذلك اثناء سير القضية ، ويجوز ان يكون هذا التعهد بغير كفالة ، ويجوز ان يكون مشروطا بتقديم كفيل او دفع تأمين مالي. 
تسري على هذا التعهد بضمان او بدون ضمان احكام التعهد بالحضور.

المادة رقم 146 
اذا تبين للمحكمة ان اجراء من اجراءات الدعوى او التحقيق به عيب جوهري ، فلها ان تأمر ببطلانه وبإعادته ، او ان تقضي بتصحيح العيب الذي لحقه كلما كان ذلك ممكنا ، ولا يجوز الحكم ببطلان الاجراء اذا لم يترتب على العيب الذي لحقه أي ضرر بمصلحة العدالة او الخصوم. 
للمحكمة ان تصدر حكما بعدم قبول الدعوى الجزائية التي قدمت اليها قبل اجراء تحقيق فيها او اثناء التحقيق ، اذا وجدت ان بها عيبا شكليا جوهريا لا يمكن تصحيحه ولا اعادة الاجراء المعيب.

المادة رقم 147 
الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى لا يمنع الخصم من ان يعيد رفع الدعوى متى كانت الشروط القانونية متوافرة عند الاعادة.

المادة رقم 148 
يجوز للمدعى العام ان يطلب من محكمة الجنح اصدار امر جزائي بالعقوبة على المتهم في جنحة لا تزيد عقوبتها على الحبس مدة سنة واحدة او الغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار. 
يكون ذلك بعريضة دعوى مع بيان ان المطلوب هو الفصل فيها بأمر جزائي ، ويرفق بالعريضة جميع الاوراق والمحاضر المؤبدة للاتهام. 
تفصل المحكمة في هذا الطلب في غيبة المتهم بطريقة موجزة دون حاجة الى تحقيق بالجلسة ، اكتفاء بالاطلاع على الاوراق ومحاضر التحر يات او التحقيق ، ولكن لا يجوز لها ان تحكم بغير عقوبة الغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار.

المادة رقم 149 
متى قدم طلب الامر الجزائي لمحكمة الجنح ، فإن لها ، اذا رأت من المصلحة لاي سبب من الاسباب عدم الفصل في الدعوى بالطريقة الموجزة ، ان تصدر امرا بالرفض وتعلنه للمدعي وعليه ، اذا رأى رفع الدعوى. ان يلجأ الى الطريق العادي. 
ما اذا قبلت الفصل في الدعوى بهذه الطريقة ، فان الامر الذي تصدره في هذا الصدد يعتبر بمثابة حكم غيابي بالنسبة الى المتهم ، من حيث حجيته ومن حيث طرق الطعن فيه.

3.3.3 - التحقيق والإثبات في الجلسة
(150 - 174)
المادة رقم 150 
في غير حالة المحاكمة الموجزة بالامر الجزائي ، يجب على المحاكم الجزائية ان تباشر بنفسها ما يلزم من اجراءات التحقيق في الدعواي التي تنظرها طبقا للقواعد المقررة فيما بعد ، وللاحكام المنصوص عليها في التحقيق الابتدائي التي تعتبر مكملة لها اذا لم يوجد نص مخالف. 
للمحكمة ان تكلف احد اعضائها او احد المحققين بمباشرة اجراء معين من اجراءات التحقيق ، وتخضع اجراءاته للقواعد التي تسري على اجراءات المحاكمة.

المادة رقم 151 
تعتمد المحكمة في اقتناعها على الادلة المستمدة من التحقيق الذي اجرته في القضية او من التحقيقات السابقة على المحاكمة ، ولها الحرية المطلقة في ترجيح دليل على دليل وتكوين اقتناعها حسبما يوحيه اليه ضميرها. 
لا يجوز للقاضي ان يعتمد في حكمه على معلوماته الشخصية.

المادة رقم 152 
يجوز ضم محاضر التحقيقات السابقة على المحاكمة الى ملف القضية ولا يكون لهذه المحاضر حجية في الاثبات امام القضاء وانما يجوز للمحكمة الاستفادة منها على النحو الاتي : 
- ان تعتمد عليها في استخلاص القرائن المبررة او الموجبة للقيام باجراء معين من اجراءات التحقيق. 
- ان تستخدم العناصر المستمدة منها في مناقشة الشهود او الخبراء او المتهمين. 
- ان تستدعي المحقق كشاهد وتناقشه فيما اثبته في المحضر بعد حلف اليمين.

المادة رقم 153 
اذا قام احد القضاء ببعض اجراءات التحقيق ودونها في المحضر ، ثم خلفه قاض آخر ، فإن للخلف ان يعتمد في حكمه على الاجراءات التي قام بها سلفه. وللخلف ، من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب احد الخصوم ، ان يعيد كل هذه الاجراءات او بعضها.

المادة رقم 154 
يحضر المتهم ، او يؤتي به اذا كان مقبوضا عليه او محبوسا بغير قيود ويجوز للمحكمة اخراجه من الجلسة اذا رأت ذلك ضروريا للمحافظة على نظام الجلسة او سرية التحقيق. 
للمتهم او غيره من الخصوم ان يقدم اعتراضا على صحة تشكيل المحكمة او على اجراءات المحاكمة من الناحية الشكلية ، وذلك قبل الكلام في الموضوع. وعلى المحكمة ان تصحح او تأمر بتصحيح كل خطأ شكلي في صحيفة الاتهام او أي اجراء آخر من اجراءات الدعوى اذا كان يمكن اصلاحه ، وذلك بناء على طلب احد الخصوم او من تلقاء نفسها.

المادة رقم 155 
توجه المحكمة التهمة الى المتهم ، بقراءتها عليه وتوضيحها له. ثم يسأل عما اذا كان مذنبا ام لا ، مع توجيه نظره الى انه غير ملزم بالكلام او الاجابة وان اقواله قد تكون حجة ضده.

المادة رقم 156 
اذا اعترف المتهم في أي وقت بانه مذنب ، فعلى المحكمة ان تسمع اقواله تفصيلا وتناقشه فيها. واذا اطمأنت الى ان الاعتراف صحيح ، ورأت انه لا حاجة الى ادلة اخرى فلها ان تستغني عن كل اجراءات التحقيق الاخرى او بعضها ، وان تفصل في القضية. ولها ان تتم التحقيق اذا وجدت لذلك داعيا.

المادة رقم 157 
اعترافات المتهم يقتصر اثرها عليه دون سواه ، ولا يعتبر اعترافا من اقوال المتهم الا ما يكون منها صريحا قاطعا في ارتكابه الجريمة المنسوبة اليه عن بينة وحرية وادراك ، دون ان يقتضي الامر تجزئة اقواله او تأويلها او حذف شئ منها. 
فيما عدا ذلك فإن اقوال المتهم ، سواء في المحكمة او في التحقيق السابق على المحاكمة ، تخصع كغيرها من اقوال الخصوم او الشهود لتقدير المحكمة ، ولها ان تستخلص منها قرائن في الاثبات او النفي سواء بالنسبة الى المتهم او الى غيره من المتهمين ، ولو اقتضى الامر تفسيرها او تجزئتها. 
اقوال المتهم في أي تحقيق او محاكمة تصلح دليلا ، له او عليه في أي تحقيق آخر او اية محاكمة اخرى.

المادة رقم 158 
لا يجوز تحليف المتهم اليمين ، ولا اكراهه او اغراؤه على الاجابة ولا على ابداء اقوال معينة بأية وسيلة من الوسائل. 
لا يفسر سكوت المتهم او امتناعه عن الاجابة على سؤال بأنه اقرار بشئ ، ولا تصح مؤاخذته على ذلك. ولا يجوز ان يعاقب على شهادة الزور بالنسبة الى الاقوال التي يبديها دفاعا عن نفسه. ولكن للمحكمة ان تستخلص من امتناع المتهم عن الاجابة ، او من اجابته غير صحيحة ، ما ترى استخلاصه.

المادة رقم 159 
اذا تبين للمحكمة ان اقوال المتهم او اعترافاته قد صدرت نتيجة تعذيب او اكراه ، فعليها ان تعتبرها باطلة ، ولا قيمة لها في الاثبات. 
لا تنطبق هذه القاعدة على اقوال المتهم الذي عرض عليه العفو طبقا للمادة التالية.

المادة رقم 160 
اذا كانت الجريمة معاقبا عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على سبع سنوات او بعقوبة اشد من ذلك واشترك في ارتكابها اكثر من شخص واحد ، وكان التحقيق في حاجة الى ادلة كافية ضدهم او ضد بعضهم ، فلرئيس الشرطة والامن العام بناء على طلب النيابة العامة ان يمنح عفوا لاي شخص يظن ان له علاقة بالجريمة ولو كان متهما في ارتكابها على شرط يدلي بمعلومات تكفي للقبض على المتهمين الآخرين. وان يقدم كل ما لديه من ادلة تساعد على ادانتهم ويعتبر المتهم في هذه الحالة شاهدا ولكنه لا يحلف اليمين ويجوز ان يبقى محبوسا على ذمة القضية. 
يصبح العفو نافذا وملزما اذا قام المتهم بتنفيذه هذه الشروط بحسن نية وساعد التحقيق مساعدة جدية ، وفي هذا الحالة لا ترفع عليه الدعوى الجزائية.

المادة رقم 161 
اذا تبين ان المتهم الذي وعد بالعفو اخفى عمدا بعض الحقائق الهامة ، او ادلى ببيانات يعلم انها كاذبة ، او حاول تضليل العدالة باي وجه من الوجوه اعتبر العفو لاغيا ، وفي هذه الحالة تؤخذ اقوال المتهم التي صدرت منه ، بناء على الوعد بالعفو ، حجة عليه.

المادة رقم 162 
اذا انكر المتهم انه مذنب ، او رفض الاجابة ، فعلى المحكمة ان تشرع في التحقيق ، ويكون ذلك بسماع الشهود والخبراء واجراء ما تراه لازما لفحص الادلة ومناقشتها ، بالترتيب الذي تراه مناسبا. 
يكون ذلك بقدر الامكان على الوجه الآتي : يبدأ المدعي ببيان الادلة التي يريد ان يثبت بها ادانة المتهم في ايجاز ، ويتلوه في ذلك المدعي بالحق المدني ان وجد ، ثم تستوجب شهود الاثبات. وبعد ذلك يبين المتهم في ايجاز الوقائع التي دعا شهود النفي لاثباتها ، ويتلوه المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية ان وجد ، ثم تستجوب شهود النفي. 
يجوز للمحكمة ان تستوجب المتهم تفصيليا بعد الانتهاء من سماع الشهود ، الا اذ طلب اجراء ذلك في وقت آخر. ولها ان توجه اليه في أي وقت ما تراه لازما من اسئلة واستيضاحات ، لتمكينه من توضيح الظروف التي تقوم ضده.

المادة رقم 163 
للمتهم ولغيره من الخصوم في كل وقت ان يطلب سماع من يرى من الشهود ، وان يطلب القيام باجراء معين من اجراءات التحقيق. وتجيب المحكمة هذا الطلب اذا رأت ان فيه قائدة للتحقيق ، ولها ان ترفض الطلب اذا وجدت ان الغرض منه المماطلة او الكيد او التضليل او انه لا فائدة من اجابته اليه.

المادة رقم 164 
للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ان تعلن أي شاهد ترى ضرورة لسماع اقواله او ترى لزوم اعادة سؤاله ، كما ان لها ان تسمع أي شخص حاضر او أي شاهد يحضر من تلقاء نفسه اذا وجدت من تلقاء نفسه اذا وجدت ان في ذلك مصلحة للتحقيق.

المادة رقم 165 
يجب على كل شخص دعى لاداء الشهادة بمعرفة المحقق او المحكمة ان يحضر في الموعد والمكان المحددين ، وان يحلف اليمين ، وان يجيب على الاسئلة الموجهة اليه. واذا امتنع عن شئ من ذلك دون عذر تقبله المحكمة ، اعتبر مرتكبا لجريمة الامتناع عن اداء الشهادة. 
اذا ثبت ان الشاهد قد ابدى اقوالا يعلم انها غير صحيحة ، عوقب على جريمة شهادة الزور. 
تسري على المجني عليها احكام الشهود في هذا الصدد.

المادة رقم 166 
يلتزم الشاهد بحلف اليمين ، اذا كان عاقلا بالغا من السن اربع عشرة سنة كاملة ، اما اذا كان الشاهد صغيرا ، او كان مصابا بمرض او عاهة جسيمة تجعل التفاهم معه غير ممكن او غير مضمون النتائج ، فلا يجوز تحليفه اليمين ولا تعتبر اقواله شهادة. ولكن للمحكمة اذا وجدت ان في سماعها فائدة ان تسمعها على سبيل الاستئناس ، ولها في هذه الحالة ان تستعين بالحركات او الاشارات التي يمكن التفاهم بها مع مثل هؤلاء الاشخاص ، وان تستعين بالاشخاص الذين يستطيعون التفاهم معهم.

المادة رقم 167 
تسمع الشهود بقدر الامكان على الوجه الآتي : تسمع المحكمة شهود الاثبات وتوجه اليهم ما تراه من الاسئلة ، ثم يستجوبهم المدعي ، فالمدعي بالحق المدني ان وجد ، وللمتهم ، وللمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية ان وجد ، مناقشتهم بعد ذلك. وتجوز مناقشتهم مرة اخرى ، من المحكمة والمدعي والمدعي بالحق المدني ، بقصد ايضاح الوقائع التي ادوا الشهادة عنها في اجوبتهم عن سائلة المتهم والمسئول بالحقوق المدنية. ثم تسمع المحكمة شهود النفي ، وتوجه اليهم ما تراه من الاسئلة ، ثم يستجوبهم المتهم ، فالمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية ان وجد. 
للمدعى ، وللمدعي بالحق المدني ان وجد ، مناقشتهم بعد ذلك ، وتجوز مناقشتهم مرة اخرى ، من المحكمة والمتهم والمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية ، بقصد ايضاح الوقائع التي ادوا الشهادة عنها في اجوبتهم عن اسئلة المدعي والمدعي بالحق المدني. 
تمنع المحكمة توجيه أي سؤال ترى الا علاقة له بالقضية ، او انه لا فائدة منه ، او ان فيه محاولة للتأثير في الشاهد او الايحاء اليه ، كما تمنع توجيه أي سؤال جارح او مخل للآداب اذا لم يكن متعلقا بوقائع يتوقف عليه الفصل في الدعوى ، وعلى المحكمة ان تحمي الشهود من كل محاولة ترمي الى ارهابهم ، او التشويش عليهم ، عند تأدية الشهادة.

المادة رقم 168 
للمحكمة ، اذا وجدت ضرورة للانتقال الى المكان الذي ارتكبت فيه الجريمة او الى أي مكان آخر لاجراء معاينة ، او لسماع شاهد لا يستطيع الحضور ، او للقيام بأي عمل آخر من اعمال التحقيق ، ان تأمر بذلك ، وان تمكن الخصوم من الحضور معها في هذا الانتقال. 
لها ، بدلا من ذلك ، ان تكلف احد اعضائها او احد المحققين بالقيام بهذا الاجراء بالشروط التي تعينها ، وتعتمد على المحضر الذي يحرره. وتسري على اجراءات هذا لاقضي او المحقق القواعد التي تسري على اجراءات المحكمة.

المادة رقم 169 
للمحكمة ان تصدر امرا لاي شخص بتقديم شئ في حيازته اذا كان في ذلك مصلحة للتحقيق ، ولها ان تأمر بضبط أي شئ متعلق بالقضية او يفيد في تحقيقها. 
للمحكمة ، اذا قدم لها مستند او أي شئ آخر اثناء المحاكمة ان تأمر باستبقائه حتى يتم الفصل في القضية.

المادة رقم 170 
للمحكمة ان تستعين بخبير تندبه لابداء الرأي في مسألة فنية متعلقة بالقضية ، ويقدم الخبير تقريرا مكتوبا للمحكمة برأيه. ولكل من الخصوم ان يقدم تقريرا استشاريا من احد الخبراء في المسألة ذاتها. 
اذا كان المتهم او احد الشهود غير ملم باللغة العربية ، فعلى المحكمة ان تستعين بمترجم لتفهيم المتهم اقوال الشهود وما يجري في الجلسة وتسري على المترجمين احكام الخبراء. 
يحلف الخبراء والمترجمون اليمين على ان يؤدوا مهمتهم بالامانة والصدق ، واذا ثبت ان احدهم قد حنث في يمينه عوقب بعقوبة شاهد الزور.

المادة رقم 171 
لكل من الخصوم ان يقدم للمحكمة مذكرات مكتوبة بدفاعه ، وتضم الى ملف القضية. عند انتهاء التحقيق تسمع المحكمة مرافعة المدعي بالحق المدني ، ثم مرافعة المتهم او وكيله ومرافعة المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية. 
للمدعي والمدعي بالحق المدني ان يعقبا على اقوال المتهم والمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية ، على ان يسمح للمتهم والمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية بالرد ، ويكون المتهم دائما آخر من يتكلم.

المادة رقم 172 
بعد اتمام التحقيق والمرافعة تصدر المحكمة حكمها بالبراءة او بالعقوبة وفي كلتا الحالتين تفصل في طلب التعويض المقدم من المدعي المدني. 
يجوز للمحكمة ، اذا رأت ان التهمة ثابتة ولم تكن قد بحثت الظروف التي تدعو لتخفيف العقوبة او لتشديدها ان تصدر ابتداء حكما بالادانة. ثم تسمع اقوال كل من المدعي والمتهم بشأن تقدير العقوبة ، كما تسمع شهودا على سيرة المتهم اذا طلب ذلك وكان هناك مبرر لاجابته الى هذا الطلب ، وتصدر بعد ذلك حكما بالعقوبة التي تقرر توقيعها على المتهم.

3.4 - الأحكام وآثارها والطعن فيها وتنفيذها
(173 - 266)
3.4.1 - صور الأحكام وآثارها
(173 - 233)
المادة رقم 173 
تسري احكام قانون المرفعات المدنية والتجارية في الاحوال التي يكون فيها القاضي غير صالح لنظر الدعوى ، وفي الاحوال التي يجوز فيها رد القاضي وفي الاجراءات التي تتبع في رده.

المادة رقم 174 
يتناقش اعضاء المحكمة في الحكم قبل اصداره ويبدي كل منهم رأيه في مداولة سرية ، ويصدر الحكم بالاغلبية ، فاذا لم تتوافر الاغلبية وتشعبت الاراء الى اكثر من رأيين ، وجب ان ينضم احدث القضاة لاحد الرأيين الآخرين.

المادة رقم 175 
يجب ان يكون الحكم مشتملا على الاسباب التي بني عليها ، والا كان باطلا. ويتضمن الحكم بيانا عن المحكمة التي اصدرته ، وتاريخ اصداره ومكانه ، والقضاة الذين اشتركوا في الحكم ، والخصوم ، والجريمة موضوع الدعوى ، ونص ما قدمه الخصوم من طلبات او دفاع او دفوع ، وخلاصة ما استندوا اليه من الادلة الواقعية والحجج القانونية ، ومراحل الدعوى ثم تذكر بعد ذلك اسباب الحكم ومنطوقة. 
تحفظ مسودة الحكم المشتملة على منطوقة واسبابه بالملف ، ولا تعطي منها صور. ولكن يجوز للخصوم الى حين اتمام نسخة الحكم الاصلية الاطلاع عليها.

المادة رقم 176 
ينطق رئيس المحكمة بالحكم في جلسة علنية ويكون ذلك بتلاوة منطوقه. 
يجب ان يكون القضاة الذين اشتركوا في الحكم حاضرين تلاوته ، فاذا حصل مانع لاحدهم وجب ان يوقع على مسودته فاذا نطق بالحكم عقب المرافعة ، وجب ان تودع مسودته المشتملة على اسبابه موقعا عليها من الرئيس والقضاة ومبينا بها تاريخ ايداعها ، وذلك في ظرف سبعة ايام من يوم النطق بالحكم ، فان كان النطق بالحكم ، في جلسة اخرى غير جلسة المرافعة ، وجب ان تودع مسودته عقب النطق به.

المادة رقم 177 
يوقع رئيس الجلسة وكاتبها على نسخة الحكم الاصلية المشتملة على وقائع الدعوى والاسباب والمنطوق ، وتحفظ في ملف الدعوى ، وذلك في ظرف ثلاثة ايام من ايداع المسودة.

المادة رقم 178 
متى نطقت المحكمة بالحكم ، فلا يجوز لها تغيير شئ فيه ، الا اذا كان ذلك مجرد تصحيح خطأ كتابي.

المادة رقم 179 
كل حكم صدر تعطى صورة رسمية منه لكل من المتهم والمدعي ، بدون رسوم وتسلم الصورة للخصوم شخصيا ، وتعلن رسميا لمن تأمر المحكمة باعلانهم. 
يجوز لكل من له مصلحة ان يطلب تسليمه صورة رسمية من الحكم او من محضر الجلسة ، بعد دفع الرسم المقرر ويفصل في الطلب رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ، ولهذا الرئيس ان يعفي الطالب من دفع الرسم اذا رأى مبررا لذلك.

المادة رقم 180 
يجب على المحكمة التي تصدر حكما في الموضوع ان تفصل في طلبات الخصوم المعلقة بالاشياء المضبوطة ، ولها ان تحيل النزاع بشأنها على المحكمة المدنية المختصة اذا وجدت ضرورة لذلك. ويجوز للمحكمة ان تتصرف في المضبوطات بقرار مستقل اثناء نظر الدعوى. 
التصرف في المضبوطات يكون بالامر بتسليمها لشخص معين ، سواء كان طرفا في الدعوى او لا ، او بمصادرتها لحساب الحكومة او باتلافها.

المادة رقم 181 
الامر الصادر بالتصرف في الاشياء المضبوطة على النحو المبين في المادة السابقة لا يجوز تنفيذه ، اذا كان الحكم الصادر في الدعوى قابلا للطعن فيه ، الا بعد انقضاء ميعاد الطعن او بعد صدور حكم نهائي في الموضوع اذا كان الطعن قد قدم في الميعاد ، وهذا ما لم تكن الاشياء المضبوطة مما يسرع اليها التلف. 
مع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة ، اذا امرت بتسليم الاشياء المضبوطة الى شخص معين ان تسلمه اياها فورا مع اخذ تعهد عليه ، بكفالة او بغير كفالة. ان يعيد الاشياء التي تسلمها اذا لم يؤيد الامر الذي تسلم الاشياء بموجبه.

المادة رقم 182 
اذا ثبتت ادانة شخص في سرقة او في اخفاء مال مسروق وثبت ان شخصا آخر قد اشترى منه المال المسروق دون ان يكون عالما بسرقته ودون ان يكون لديه ما يحمله على الاعتقاد بذلك ، وكان في حيازة المحكوم عليه نقود ضبطت عند القبض عليه ، جاز للمحكمة بناء على طلب المشتري ، وعند الامر برد المال المسروق الى ذي الحق في حيازته ، ان تأمر بتسليم المشتري هذه النقود المضبوطة بمقدار ما يفي بالثمن الذي دفعه.

المادة رقم 183 
اذا كانت الجريمة معلقة بحيازة عقار ورأت المحكمة نزعه ممن في يده وابقاءه تحت تصرفها اثناء نظر الدعوى ، فلها ان تأمر بوضعه تحت الحراسة ، ويبقى كذلك طالما كان التحفظ لازما للتحقيق. 
اذا حكم بادانة شخص في جريمة مصحوبة باستعمال القوة ، وظهر للمحكمة ان شخصا جرد من حيازة عقار بسبب هذه القوة ، جاز للمحكمة ان تأمر باعادة العقار الى حيازة من اغتصب منه ، دون الاخلال بحقوق الغير على هذا العقار.

المادة رقم 184 
متى صدر حكم في موضوع الدعوى الجزائية بالبراءة او بالادانة بالنسبة الى متهم معين ، فانه لا يجوز بعد ذلك ان ترفع دعوى جزائية اخرى ضد هذا المتهم عن نفس الافعال او الوقائع التي صدر بشأنها الحكم ، ولو اعطى لها وصف آخر ، وذلك مع مراعاة الاحكام الواردة في المادتين التاليتين. 
اذا رفعت دعوى جزائية اخىر ، جاز التمسك بالحكم السابق في اية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ، ولو امام المحكمة الاستئنافية ، ويجب على المحكمة ان تراعي ذلك ولو لم يتمسك به الخصوم ، ويثبت الحكم السابق بتقديم صورة رسمية منه او شهادة من المحكمة بصدوره.

المادة رقم 185 
اذا صدر حكم بشأن جريمة معين ، ثم تبين ان الافعال المكونة لهذه الجريمة تكون جريمة اخرى بسبب ما ترتب عليها من نتائج جديدة ، جاز رفع الدعوى عن الجريمة الجديدة اذا كانت هذه النتائج قد حدثت بعد صدور الحكم الاول ، او وقعت قبل صدوره ولكن المحكمة لم تعلم بها.

المادة رقم 186 
في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة ، اذا كان الحكم الاول قد صدر بتوقيع عقوبة ، فعلى المحكمة ان تراعي ذلك اذا حكمت بالعقوبة في الدعوى الجديدة.

3.4.2 - المعارضة والاستئناف
(187 - 243)
3.4.2.1 - المعارضة
(187 - 198)
المادة رقم 187 
تجوز المعارضة من المحكوم عليه حكما غيابيا في الجنح والجنايات ، وتكون المعارضة امام المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم الغيابي.

المادة رقم 188 
ميعاد المعارضة اسبوع واحد ويبدأ في الجنح من تاريخ اعلان الحكم الغيابي للمحكوم عليه ، اما في الجنايات فمن تاريخ القبض على المحكوم عليه اذا لم يكن الحكم قد اعلن لشخصه. فاذا انقضى هذا الميعاد دون ان يعارض المحكوم عليه ، لم يجز الطعن بالحكم الا بالاستئناف اذا كان قابلا له. 
يعلن الحكم الغيابي لشخص المحكوم عليه ، فان لم يتيسر ذلك سلم الاعلان في محل اقامته لمن يوجد من اقاربه او اصهاره الساكنين معه او لمن يوجد من اتباعه. فان لم يوجد منهم احد ، او امتنع من وجد عن تسلم الاعلان ، نشر الاعلان في الجريدة الرسمية والصق في امكنة بارزة في الجهة التي فيها وفي مكان بارز من محل سكنه او عمله وفي ايا مكان آخر يرى نشره فيه.

المادة رقم 189 
ترفع المعارضة بعريضة تقدم لقلم كتاب المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ، ويوقع على العريضة المحكوم عليه او من ينوب عنه. 
تشمل عريضة المعارضة بيانا كاملا بالحكم المعارض فيه ، والدعوى التي صدر بشأنها ، والاسباب التي يستند اليها المعارض ، والطلبات التي يتقدم بها.

المادة رقم 190 
على رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ان يأمر بتحديد جلسة لنظر المعارضة ، ويعلن قلم الكتاب من تلقاء نفسه المحكوم عليه وسائر الخصوم بميعاد هذه الجلسة ، كما يعلن من تلقاء نفسه عريضة المعارضة لسائر الخصوم.

المادة رقم 191 
اذا توفى المحكوم عليه قبل انقضاء موعد المعارضة ، او قبل الفصل في المعارضة ، ترتب على وفاته سقوط الحكم الابتدائي وانقضاء الدعوى الجزائية قبله.

المادة رقم 192 
اذا غاب المعارض في الجلسة الاولى لنظر المعارضة ، قضت المحكمة باعتبار المعارضة كأن لم تكن. وفي حالة جواز الاستئناف ، يسري ميعاده من وقت النطق بهذا الحكم.

المادة رقم 193 
تقضي المحكمة بعدم قبول المعارضة لرفعها بعد الميعاد ، او لانعدام صفة رافعها ، او لاي عيب شكلي آخر يكون جوهريا. ولها ان تقضي بعدم القبول اثناء نظر الدعوى اذا لم ينكشف لها السبب الا بعد البدء في ذلك.

المادة رقم 194 
اذا وجدت المحكمة ان المعارضة مقبولة شكلا سمعت اقوال المعارض وطلباته ورد الخصوم. 
اذا طلب المعارض سماع شهود او اجراء تحقيق ما ، فللمحكمة ان تسمع هؤلاء الشهود او غيرهم ممن ترى سماع شهادتهم ، وان تقوم بما تراه لازما من اجراءات.

المادة رقم 195 
تقضي المحكمة بتأييد الحكم الغيابي اذا وجدت ان المعارضة لا اساس لها ، وان الحكم صحيح شكلا وموضوعا.

المادة رقم 196 
للمحكمة ان تقضي بالغاء الحكم الغيابي اذا وجدت به عيبا موضوعيا او عيبا شكليا لا يمكن تصحيحه ، او وجدت انه مخالف للقانون ، سواء كان المعارض قد تمسك بهذه العيوب او ان المحكمة قد لاحظتها من تلقاء نفسها.

المادة رقم 197 
لا يجوز ان تكون المعارضة ضارة بالمعارض ، فيجوز الغاء الحكم الغيابي والحكم بالبراءة ، كما يجوز تعديل الحكم الغيابي وتخفيض العقوبة الواردة فيه ، ولكن لا يجوز تشديد هذه العقوبة.

المادة رقم 198 
الحكم الصادر في المعارضة لا تجوز المعارضة فيه ، ويجوز استئنافه الا اذا كان صادرا في جنحة لا يجوز استئناف الحكم فيها.

3.4.2.2 - الاستئناف
(199 - 213)
المادة رقم 199 
يجوز استئناف كل حكم صادر بصفة ابتدائية ، بالبراءة او الادانة من محكمة الجنح او من محكمة الجنايات ، سواء صدر الحكحم حضوريا ، او صدر غيابيا وانقضى الميعاد دون ان يعارض فيه ، او صدر في المعارضة في حكم غيابي.

المادة رقم 200 
الاحكام الصادرة في الدعاوي المدنية من المحاكم الجزائية يجوز استئنافها اذا كانت مما يجوز استئنافه لو انها كانت صادرة من المحاكم المدنية ، او كانت قد استؤنفت تبعا لاستئناف الحكم الصادر في الدعوى الجزائية.

المادة رقم 201 
ميعاد الاستئناف عشرون يوما من تاريخ النطق بالحكم اذا كان الحكم حضوريا او صادرا في المعارضة ، ومن تاريخ صيرورته غير قابل للمعارضة اذا كان غيابيا.

المادة رقم 202 
يرفع الاستئناف بعريضة تقدم لقلم كتاب المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ، ويوقع على العريضة الخصم المستئانف او من ينوب عنه. واذا كان المتهم محبوسا ، فانه يقدم استئناف بوساطة مأمور السجن. 
تشمل عريضة الاستئناف بيانا كاملا بالحكم المستأنف ، والدعوى التي صدر بشأنها ، وصفة المستأنف والمستأنف ضده والاسباب التي يستند اليها المستأنف ، والطلبات التي يتقدم بها.

المادة رقم 203 
على قلم الكتاب ان يحيل عريضة الاستئناف مع ملف القضية الى المحكمة المختصة بنظر الاستئناف ، خلال مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة ايام. 
على رئيس المحكمة المختصة بنظر الاستئناف ، عند ورود عريضة الاستئناف وملف القضية ، ان يأمر بتحديد جلسة لنظر الاستئناف ، ويعلن قلم كتاب هذه المحكمة من تلقاء نفسه الخصم المستأنف وسائر الخصوم بميعاد هذه الجلسة ، كما يعلن من تلقاء نفسه عريضة الاستئناف لسائر الخصوم.

المادة رقم 204 
اذا غاب احد الخصوم عن حضور الجلسة المحددة لنظر الاستئناف ، فللمحكمة ان تصرف النظر عن حضوره ، وان تفصل في الاستئناف في غيابه اذا لم يكن له عذر مقبول ، ولا يكون له حق المعارضة في هذا الحكم ، ولها ان تؤجل نظر الاستئناف الى جلسة اخرى ، وان تأمر باعادة اعلان الخصم الغائب ، او القبض عليه واحضاره اذا اقتضى الامر ذلك. 
اذا كان الغائب هو المستأنف ، فللمحكمة ان تعتبر غيابه نزولا منه عن الطعن المقدم منه ، وان تقضي باعتبار الاستئناف كأن لم يكن.

المادة رقم 205 
اذا توفى المتهم المحكوم عليه بالعقوبة قبل ان ينقضي موعد الاستئناف ، او قبل الفصل في الاستئناف المرفوع منه ، ترتب على وفاته سقوط الحكم الابتدائي وانقضاء الدعوى الجزائية قبله.

المادة رقم 206 
تقصي المحكمة بعدم قبول الاستئناف لرفعه بعد المعياد ، او لانعدام صفة رافعه ، او لاي عيب شكلي آخر يكون جوهريا ز ولها ان تقضي بعدم القبول اثناء نظر الدعوى ، اذا لم ينكشف لها العيب الا بعد البدء في ذلك.

المادة رقم 207 
اذا وجدت المحكمة ان الاستئناف مقبول شكلا ، سمعت اقوال المستأنف وطلباته ورد المستأنف ضده وغيره من الخصوم الذين ترى سماعهم. 
اذا طلب المستئانف سماع شهود او اجراء تحقيق ما ، فللمحكمة ان تسمع هؤلاء الشهود او غيرهم ممن ترى سماع شهادتهم ، وان تقوم بما تراه لازما من اجراءات.

المادة رقم 208 
تقضي المحكمة بتأييد الحكم الابتدائي اذا وجدت ان الاستئناف لا اساس له ، وان الحكم صحيح شكلا وموضوعا. 
اذا كان بالحكم او بالاجراءات السابقة عليه عيب شكلي يمكن تصحيحه ، فعلى المحكمة ان تصحح هذا العيب ، وان تقضي بتأييد الحكم فيما قرره بالنسبة الى الموضوع ، اذا كان ما انتهى اليه سليما في هذه الناحية. فاذا كان الحكم بالادانة جاز للمحكمة عند تأييده ان تعدل في مقدار العقوبة.

المادة رقم 209 
للمحكمة ان تحكم بالغاء الحكم المستأنف ، اذا وجدت به عيبا موضوعيا او عيبا شكليا لا يمكن تصحيحه ، او وجدت انه مخالف للقانون سواء كان المستأنف قد تمسك بهذه العيوب او ان المحكمة قد لاحظتها من تلقاء نفسها. وعليها في هذه الحالة ان تصدر حكما جديدا في الدعوى ، دون ان تتقيد بأي شئ مما ورد في الحكم الابتدائي.

المادة رقم 210 
الحكم الصادر في الاستئناف لا تجوز المعارضة فيه.

المادة رقم 211 
كل حكم صادر من محكمة الجنايات بعقوبة الاعدام ، تحيله المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها الى محكمة الاستئناف العليا ، وتكون الاحالة في ظرف شهر من تاريخ صدور الحكم اذا لم يكن قد رفع عنه استئناف من جانب المحكوم عليه. 
تباشر محكمة الاستئناف العليا ، في هذه الحالة ، كل الحقوق المخولة لها عند نظر الاستئناف.

المادة رقم 212 
جميع الاوامر والاعمال التي تقوم بها الشرطة او المحقق او المحكمة بشأن اجراءات الدعوى او التحقيق يجوز التظلم منها اما الى الجهة التي اصدرتها واما الى محكمة الموضوع عند نظر الدعوى. الى ان يصدر حكم نهائي فيها ، ولا يعتبر هذا التظلم استئنافا ، ولا يتقيد بموعد ولا اجراءات معينة. 
لا تلتزم الجهة المرفوع اليها التظلم بان تفصل فيه بقرار مستقل ، ويعتبر سكوت المحكمة عن اجابة هذه التظلمات في الحكم الموضوعي رفضا ضمنيا لها ، واقرارا لصحة الاجراءات المتظلم منها.

المادة رقم 213 
اذا رفع استئناف او تظلم من المتهم وحده فلا يجوز ان يكون هذا الاستئناف او التظلم ضارا به.

3.4.3 - تنفيذ الأحكام
(214 - 266)
3.4.3.1 - تنفيذ الأحكام
(214 - 216)
المادة رقم 214 
الاحكام الصادرة من المحاكم الجزائية لا يجوز تنفيذها الا اذا اصبحت نهائية. 
لى انه يجوز للمحكمة ان تأمر بجعل الحكم الابتدائي بالعقوبة مشمولا بالنفاذ الفوري ، وفقا للقواعد المقررة في هذا القانون.

المادة رقم 215 
اذا كان المتهم محبوسا على ذمة القضية ، وصدر حكم ابتدائي بالبراءة او ابالغرامة او بالحبس مع وقف التنفيذ ، وجب اطلاق سراحه فورا. 
يجب اطلاق سراح المتهم المحكوم عليه ابتدائيا بعقوبة الحبس متى قضى في الحبس الاحتياطي مدة تعادل المدة المحكوم بها.

المادة رقم 216 
يرسل رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم الواجب النفاذ هذا الحكم الى الجهة التي باشرت الدعوى الجزائية ، وعلى هذه الجهة ارساله الى الشرطة والامن العام لاتخاذ الاجراءات الكفيلة بتنفيذ الحكم واخطار رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم عندما تتم اجراءات التنفيذ. 
يجب اخطار رئيس المحكمة باسباب التأخر اذا تأخر التنفيذ مدة تزيد على اسبوع من تاريخ صدور الحكم.

المادة رقم 216 مكرر 1
لا يخل تنفيذ الاحكام او القرارات او الاوامر الصادرة بالايداع في المصحات او المآوي العلاجية او مؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية او بأي تدبير وقائي او علاجي آخر بما هو مقرر للجهة الادارية المختصة من صلاحيات بمقتضى المواد 16 ، 17 ، 18 ، 19 ، 20 من القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1959 في شأن اقامة الاجانب.

3.4.3.2 - تنفيذ الحكم بالإعدام
(217 - 218)
المادة رقم 217 
كل حكم بالاعدام لا يجوز تنفيذه الا بعد مصادقة الامير عليه ، ويوضع المحكوم عليه في السجن الى ان يصدر الامير قراره بالمصادقة او تخفيف العقوبة او العفو. 
فاذا صادق الامير على الحكم ، اصدر رئيس المحكمة امره بتنفيذه ، ويشرف على التنفيذ النائب العام او من يكلفه من المحققين ، وينفذ الاعدام بالشنق او رميا بالرصاص.

المادة رقم 218 
اذا تبين ان المرأة المحكوم باعدامها حامل ووضعت جنينها حيا ، ويجب وقف تنفيذ الاعدام ، ويعرض الامر على المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم لابدال الحبس المؤبد بعقوبة الاعدام.

3.4.3.3 - تنفيذ الحكم بالحبس
(219 - 227)
المادة رقم 219 
يجوز للمحكمة التي اصدرت حكما ابتدائيا بالحبس ، وكذلك للمحكمة التي رفع اليها استئناف عن هذا الحكم ، ان تأمر بتنفيذه فورا او ان تكلف المحكوم عليه بتقديم كفالة شخصية او مالية اذا لم يكن يخشى فراره. 
اذا كان المحكوم عليه محبوسا في القضية حبسا احتياطيا وقت صدور الحكم الابتدائي ، نفذ الحكم الابتدائي فورا ، الا اذا امرت المحكمة التي اصدرت هذا الحكم او المحكمة التي رفع اليها استئناف عنه باطلاق سراح المحكوم عليه في مقابل تقديم كفالة شخصية او مالية او بغير كفالة اذا لم يكن يخشى فراره. 
اذا كانت المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم الابتدائي قد امرت بتنفيذه فورا ، فللمحكمة الاستئنافية في أي وقت اثناء نظر الدعوى امامها ان تطلق سراح المحكوم عليه بناء على طلبه ، في مقابل تقديم كفالة شخصية او مالية او بغير كفالة اذا لم يكن يخشى فراره.

المادة رقم 220 
اذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة الحبس قد امضى مدة في الحبس الاحتياطي على ذمة القضية التي صدر الحكم فيها ، وجب خصم مدة الحبس الاحتياطي من مدة الحبس المحكوم بها عند تنفيذها.

المادة رقم 221 
اذا صدرت احكام متعددة بعقوبة الحبس المؤقت على متهم واحد ، فعقوبات الحبس مع الشغل تنفذ قبل عقوبات الحبس البسيط ، وتنفذ العقوبات في الحالتين على التوالي كل منها بعد انتهاء الاخرى ، بترتيب صدورها. ويجوز للمحكمة مع ذلك ان تأمر بتدخل تنفيذ عقوبة في تنفيذ عقوبة اخرى ، ويجب الا يزيد ما ينفذ من هذه الاحكام كلها على عشرين سنة. 
لى انه لا يجوز الامر بالتدخل في تنفيذ العقوبات اذ صدر حكم بالحبس بشأن جريمة ارتكبت اثناء تنفيذ عقوبة حبس سابقة ، ويجوز في هذه الحالة ان يزيد مجموع ما ينفذ من الاحكام على عشرين سنة.

المادة رقم 222 
اذا كانت احدى العقوبات المحكوم بها هي الاعدام او الحبس المؤبد نفذت هذه العقوبة وحدها.

المادة رقم 223 
تقوم ادارة السجن بتنفيذ احكام الحبس بموجب امر كتابي من الشرطة والامن العام بناء على الاخطار الذي تتلقاه من الجهة المختصة وترفق به صورة الحكم. ويوجه الامر بالتنفيذ الى مأمور السجن الذي سيجري فيه التنفيذ ، وعليه ان يحفظه ومعه الحكم بملف المحكوم عليه بالسجن.

المادة رقم 224 
لا يجوز لمأمور السجن ولا أي ضابط مسئول عنه ، ان يسمح بدخول محبوس فيه الا بناء على امر حبس مكتوب من جهة مختصة او حكم من المحكمة مرفق به امر التنفيذ. ولا يجوز ان يبقى المحبوس في السجن مدة تزيد عما هو مقرر في امر الحبس او الحكم بحال من الاحوال.

المادة رقم 225 
يكون لكل مسجون ملف تحفظ فيه اوامر الحبس والافراج وجميع الاوراق المتعلقة بالمسجون ، كما يثبت فيه تاريخ دخوله السجن والتاريخ المقرر فيه خروجه منه ، ثم التاريخ الذي خرج فيه فعلا. 
يكون بالسجن دفتر يبين فيه اسماء المسجونين وامام كل منهم البيانات المشار اليها.

المادة رقم 226 
لا يجوز القبض على شخص او حبسه الا بأمر صحيح صادر من السلطة المختصة ، وبالشروط والاجراءات المنصوص عليها في القانون. 
لا يجوز وضع المحبوس في غير السجون المخصصة لذلك بموجب القوانين والنظم السارية.

المادة رقم 227 
اذا اخطر المحقق بأن شخصا قبض عليه بدون حق ، وجب عليه مباشرة التحقيق فورا والانتقال الى المحل الذي يوجد به الشخص المعتقل واخلاء سبيله ، ويعتبر الشخص المخطوف في حكم المقبوض عليه ، وكذلك الصغير اذا كان قد انتزع بغير حق من وليه الشرعي او المكلف برعايته. 
في جميع هذه الاحوال لا يجوز التأخر في اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لمجازاة المسئول عن ذلك جنائيا.

3.4.3.4 - تنفيذ الحكم بالغرامة والحكم بالمصادرة
(228 - 237)
المادة رقم 228 
يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ، عند الحكم بالغرامة على المتهم ان تخصص كل الغرامة او جزاء منها للوفاء بمصروفات الدعوى ، ثم لتعويض المجني عليه او ورثته او تعويض الحائز حسن النية عن الثمن وما انفقه على الشئ الذي امر برده. 
اذا رفع احد من هؤلاء دعوى تعويض بعد ذلك امام القضاء المدني ، فعلى المحكمة ان تراعي المبلغ الذي حصل عليه من الغرامة عند تقدير التعويض.

المادة رقم 229 
اذا حبس شخص احتياطيا ولم يحكم عليه الا بغرامة ، وجب ان ينقص منها عند التنفيذ عشر روبيات عن كل يوم من ايام الحبس المذكور. 
اذا حكم عليه بالحبس والغرامة معا ، وكانت المدة التي قضاها في الحبس الاحتياطي تزيد على مدة الحبس المحكوم بها ، وجب ان ينقص من الغرامة المبلغ المذكور عن كل يوم من ايام الزيادة.

المادة رقم 230 
اذا لم يقم المحكوم عليه بدفع الغرامة المحكوم بها ، حصلت بطريق التنفيذ الجبري على امواله. ولرئيس الشرطة والامن العام او لرئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم اذا طلب المحكوم عليه ذلك ، وكانت حالته المالية تبرر قبول الطلب ، ان يأمر بتقسيط المبلغ المحكوم به على دفعات او تأجيله اجلا معقولا ، على الا يتأخر دفع مبلغ الغرامة بأكمله عن سنة اذا كانت الا تيزد على اربعين دينارا وعن سنتين اذا زادت على ذلك.

المادة رقم 231 
اذا عجز المحكوم عليه بعقوبة الغرامة عن دفعها ، او قصر في ذلك ، او تأخر في تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بعقوبة الغرامة عن المدة المحددة في المادة السابقة لاي سبب ، فعلى رئيس الشرطة والامن العام تكليف النيابة العامة او المحقق بان يرفع الامر الى رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ليأمر بما يراه طبقا للقواعد التالية.

المادة رقم 232 
رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم بالغرامة ان يصدر الامر بتنفيذ الغرامة بالاكراه البدني ، وينفذ الاكراه البدني بالحبس البسيط وتقدر مدته باعتبار يوم واحد عن كل عشر روبيات ، مع صرف6 النظر عن الكسور. ولا يجوز ان تزيد مدة الحبس تنفيذا للغرامة عن ستة شهور.

المادة رقم 233 
لرئيس المحكمة قبل الامر بالاكراه البدني او بعده ، ان يمنح المحكوم عليه ، بناء على طلبه ، مهلة للسداد او ان يأمر بتقسيط المبلغ على دفعات ، متى رأى ان ظروف المحكوم عليه تبرر ذلك ، وله في هذه الحالة ان يأمر بتوقيع تعهد مضمون بكفيل اذا رأى داعيا لذلك. 
اذا كان قد بدأ التنفيذ بالاكراه البدني ، اصدر رئيس المحكمة قرارا باخلاء سبيل المحكوم عليه متى وافق على منحه المهلة او التقسيط.

المادة رقم 234 
اذا حكم بالحبس والغرامة ، لم يجز تنفيذ الغرامة بالاكراه البدني الا بعد استيفاء المحكوم عليه مدة الحبس المحكوم بها.

المادة رقم 235 
يجوز للمحكوم عليه بالحبس البسيط الذي لا تجاوز مدته ستة شهور ، او لمن صدر امر بتنفيذ الغرامة عليه بالاكراه البدني ، ان يطلب من مدير السجن ابدال العمل لصالح الحكومة بالحبس. 
لا تزيد مدة العمل على سبع ساعات يوميا ، ويعتبر كل يوم من ايام العمل معادلا ليوم من ايام الحبس واذا تخلف المحكوم عليه عن الحضور يفرضها العمل ، جاز لمدير السجن ان يصدر الامر بالغاء تشغيله وتنفيذ المدة الباقية من الحبس او الاكراه البدني عليه.

المادة رقم 236 
تبرأ ذمة المحكوم عليه من الغرامة بالقدر الذي يتناسب مع مدة الحبس التي قضاها في الاكراه البدني او في العمل لحساب الحكومة ، وتجوز مطالبته بما يتبقى في ذمته من الغرامة المحكوم بها ، وتحصيلها بالتنفيذ على امواله في أي وقت.

المادة رقم 237 
اذا حكم بمصادرة شئ مضبوط اصبح ملكا للدولة ، ويجوز للمحكمة او لرئيس الشرطة والامن العام او للنائب العام ان يأمر باتلاف الاشياء المصادرة ، او بيعها بالمزاد او بالممارسة ، او تسليمها الى احدى الجهات الحكومية للانتفاع بها في حدود القوانين ويكون اتلافها واجبا اذا نص عليه في الحكم.

3.4.3.5 - العفو والصلح
(238 - 243)
المادة رقم 238 
للامير في أي وقت ان يصدر عفوا شاملا عن جريمة او جرائم معينة. ويعتبر هذا العفو بمثابة حكم بالبراءة ، ويترتب عليه الغاء جميع الاجراءات والاحكام السابقة عليه والمعارضة لحكمه ، ولا يمنع العفو الشامل عن الجرمية من المطالبة بالتعويض المدني.

المادة رقم 239 
للامير ، بعد صدور حكم بالعقوبة ضد شخص معين وقبل تنفيذ هذا الحكم او اثناء التنفيذ ، ان يصدر امرا بالعفو عن العقوبة المحكوم بها او تخفيضها او ابدالها بعقوبة اخف منها. 
ا يترتب على العفو عن العقوبة الغاء الحكم ، وانما يترتب عليه تغيير نوع العقوبة او مقدارها او اعتبارها كأنها نفذت.

المادة رقم 240 
في الجرائم التي يشترط لرفع الدعوى فيها صدور شكوى من المجني عليه ، وكذلك في جرائم الايذاء والتعدي التي لا تزيد عقوبتها على الحبس لمدة خمس سنوات وجرائم انتهاك حرمة الملك والتخريب والاتلاف الواقع على املاك الافراد ، والتهديد وابتزاز الاموال بالتهديد ، يجوز للمجني عليه ان يعفو عن المتهم او يتصالح معه على مال قبل صدور الحكم او بعده. 
تسري على هذا الصلح شروط الشكوى من حيث الشكل ومن حيث اهلية التصالح.

المادة رقم 241 
يترتب على الصلح او العفو الفردي ما يترتب على الحكم بالبراءة من آثار ، ولكن في غير الجرائم التي يشترط فرفع الدعوى فيها شكوى المجني عليه ، لا يترتب على الصلح او العفو الفردي اثاره الا بموافقة المحكمة. 
اذا رغب المجني عليه في العفو عن المحكوم عليه او الصلح معه بعد صدور حكم نهائي بادانته ، قدم طلبا بذلك الى المحكمة التي اصدرت هذا الحكم لتنظر فيه وفقا للاحكام السالفة الذكر.

المادة رقم 242 
اذا تعدد المجني عليهم في جريمة ، وصدر العفو او الصلح عن بعضهم ، فلا يكون له آثار الا اذا اقره الباقون ، او اذا اقرته المحكمة رغم معارضتهم اذا تبين لها انها معارضة تعسفية.

المادة رقم 243 
اذا كان المجني عليه في الجريمة ناقص الاهلية او غائبه فلوليه الشرعي ان ينوب عنه في الصلح مع المتهم او في العفو عنه. 
اذا لم يكن لناقص الاهلية او الغائب ولي شرعي ، فان للمحكمة المرفوع لها الدعوى ، بناء على طلب يتقدم به من له مصلحة ، ان يصدر اذنا لاحد اقارب المجني عليه او المدعي عليه او النائب العام بان ينوب عنه في مباشرة حق الصلح.

3.4.3.6 - رد الإعتبار
(244 - 250)
المادة رقم 244 
كل حكم بعقوبة تظل اثاره الجنائية قائمة الى ان يسترد المحكوم عليه اعتباره بحكم القانون او بحكم قضائي. 
يترتب على رد الاعتبار القانوني او القضائي محو الحكم بالادانة بالنسبة الى المستقبل وزوال كل ما يترتب عليه من آثار جنائية ، ولكن لا اثر له في حقوق الغير.

المادة رقم 245 
يرد اعتبار المحكوم عليه حتما بحكم القانون متى مضت المدة القانونية بعد تمام تنفيذ العقوبة او صدور عفو عنها او سقوطها بالتقادم. 
المدة اللازمة لرد الاعتبار القانوني هي عشر سنوات اذا كانت العقوبة تزيد على الحبس لمدة ثلاث سنوات والغرامة بملبغ ثلاثة الاف روبية وخمس سنوات اذا كانت العقوبة لا تزيد على ذلك.

المادة رقم 246 
يجوز لمحكمة الاستئناف العليا ان تصدر قرارا برد الاعتبار الى المحكوم عليه بناء على طلبه ، متى توافرت الشروط الاتية : 
- ان تكون العقوبة المحكوم بها قد نفذت او صدر عفو عنها او سقطت بالتقادم. 
- ان يكون قد مضى من تاريخ تمام التنفيذ او صدور العفو او انقضاء مدة التقادم خمس سنوات بالنسبة الى العقوبة التي تزيد على الحبس لمدة ثلاث سنوات والغرامة بملبغ ثلاثة الاف روبية ، وثلاث سنوات بالنسبة الى العقوبة التي لا تزيد على ذلك. 
- ان يكون المحكوم عليه قد حسنت سيرته.

المادة رقم 247 
اذا كان المحكوم عليه قد افرج عنه تحت شرط ، لم تبدأ المدة اللازمة لرد الاعتبار القانوني او القضائي الا من التاريخ الذي يصبح فيه الافراج نهائيا لا يجوز الغاؤه. 
اذا كان المحكوم عليه قد صدرت ضده احكام بعقوبات متعددة ، فلا يرد اعتباره قانونا ولا قضاء الا اذا توافر شرط المدة اللازمة لرد الاعتبار بالنسبة الى جميع العقوبات المحكوم بها عليه.

المادة رقم 248 
يقدم رد الاعتبار القضائي الى رئيس الشرطة والامن العام مشتملا على البيانات الواجبة في عرائض الاستئناف مع اضافة بيانات عن الامكنة التي اقام فيها خلال المدة المقررة لرد الاعتبار. وعلى رئيس الشرطة والامن العام تكليف احد المحققين باجراء تحقيق للتثبت من حسن سيرة المحكوم عليه واستقامته خلال هذه المدة ثم يحيل الطلب الى رئيس محكمة الاستئناف العليا بتقرير يبين فيه رأيه.

المادة رقم 249 
على رئيس محكمة الاستئناف العليا ان يعرض الطلب عليها منعقدة في غرفة المداولة ، ولها اذا رأت ان تجري تحقيقا او تأمر باجرائه ، ثم تصدر قرارا بقبول الطلب او رفضه ، ولا يجوز الطعن في هذا القرار.

المادة رقم 250 
لا يجوز الحكم برد الاعتبار القضائي للمحكوم عليه الا مرة واحدة

----------

